# Okay now i'm REALLY mad (rant.... )



## KZoppa

As most of you know from my more recent thread we're back home for a friends wedding and visiting family and such. The other thread has pictures posted in case anyone wants to see. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/150417-not-looking-forward.html

Anyway, that supposed skin infection Zena had that caused her to lose all the fur on her back around her shoulders, it appears that now Shasta has it. The stupid husband says,"Oh well she was outside with Bear and Ninja and they were playing so its probably because of them. What? You think my parents backyard is diseased now?"

As a matter of fact, Zena had a fur issue recently that her fur growing back in looks like someone took scissors to her back and just hacked away. Now Shasta's fur is looking the same regardless of how quick it happened? And why the heck would it happen now?! Riley and Shelby play with her the same way Bear and Ninja supposedly are and suddently she's missing fur and looking like someone took scissors to her too? I DON'T THINK SO!!!! I am so mad right now. As soon as my friends wedding is over i'm packing up and heading out of here. I dont give a rats behind if the husband has to find a different way back. He doesnt care and he is constantly offended by anything i say whenever we're here. 

I get that he loves his mom but i'm not required to love her and i'm really not required to even try to understand why he is wasting money we should be saving to get back to NC on just adding more oxygen hoses in this freaking house!!! He is trying to make it so all she has to do is unplug her hose from one port and plug it back into another port in another room. It hasnt worked the last 6 times he's rearranged it. And no matter what, there are going to be oxygen hoses all over the place for the dogs to get caught in and for people to trip over so its really not going to do any good anyway. Then he has the nerve to ask me if we're going to do anything besides go to walmart and my parents house. Yeah sure, when we find a million dollars! I mean seriously, i'm the one who's been going out and seeing people and he's been staying home playing video games with his friend who he SAYS he's going to break it off with because he's tired of trying to make what is a two way street work with only one person. He CLAIMS he's going to have a talk with his family about his sister's loser boyfriend, yet he says that every time we come back for a visit and he never does. Yes i've lost an large amount of faith in anything my husband says. The animals are mine. I know that. He could really care less about them but he could at least care that I care something is up that may require a vet visit with money we dont currently have since he's always so concerned about money and how much of it goes to the animals. I'm sorry but cost of food is about it. Along with the occassional bone to replace one they've finished. He just doesnt get that he keeps pushing me away with his general attitude about everything. I'm not allowed to have opinions or say anything at all when we're here because then it starts a fight because i've offended someone. i dont honestly care if i've offended someone because thats the only way to get a point across to these people! 

My SIL is living at home at 22 almost 23 years old. She intentionally failed all her college classes after she graduated high school wasting her parents money because she had to take classes she didnt want to get to the ones she wanted to do what she wanted. Obviously what she wants to do with her life isnt all that important. They're not going to kick her out and my MIL suddenly needing help doing absolutely everything because she refused to take care of herself, my MIL has made the excuse that my SIL is now working for her because she's in need of assistance. She needs a freaking in home nurse or to move into an assisted living home like she's so often mentioned doing recently. All my MIL has EVER done is make excuses for my SIL. My husband was always getting in trouble for things my SIL was doing in school. Funny thing is, when my husband graduated, they were still getting those D and F list phone calls home about their son or daughter. Well they only had one kid still in school so la di da who could it have been?! Yet again, excuses were made for her. She skipped class, got bad grades, barely graduated. I mean come on!! Thats all one thing but then one of my dogs starts showing the same signs of a skin problem when she had none before when we get out here.... yeah.... i'm going to be mad when its not taken seriously. And i will honestly demand that because it happened here and was caused by THEIR property/THEIR dogs, that if a vet visit IS required, they're paying for it. I am so tired of the excuses they make for everything. Overfeeding a dog with hip problems because "she loves her food". Spending money on a steroid shot every month because of allergies instead of switching foods to see if THAT might help. Spending money on all the other meds that wouldnt be necessary if it werent for the steroid shot. I'm done. I'm ready to go back to NC and i never thought i would say that. If we had our own place here, i would be happier about being here. I am just so mad and frustrated. And i'm tired of my husband taking his mothers side on EVERYTHING and just automatically ignoring anything i have to say.


----------



## krystyne73

you are fighting a losing battle. Its your husbands family, they will always be in your life. You will have to find a way to focus on the positive and not the negative aspects.

As far as the missing fur, either take the dogs to the vet or do not let them out of your sight while you are there. Have you checked for biting? maybe raccoons? flea bite allergy? Sorry I am late to this conversation. LOL


----------



## KZoppa

krystyne73 said:


> you are fighting a losing battle. Its your husbands family, they will always be in your life. You will have to find a way to focus on the positive and not the negative aspects.
> 
> As far as the missing fur, either take the dogs to the vet or do not let them out of your sight while you are there. Have you checked for biting? maybe raccoons? flea bite allergy? Sorry I am late to this conversation. LOL


 
no worries. lol. We dont have fleas here. We also dont have raccoons in the area because there are so many dogs in this neighborhood. I cant take Shasta to the vet because we currently have no money until payday and even then thats how we're getting back to NC. She doesnt bite or chew herself but i honestly wouldnt be surprised if those mangy mongrels my inlaws have (Zena excluded) are the reason her fur is all choppy now. And its hard to not let them out of my sight because nobody will listen to me in regards to MY dogs. Riley is hubby's dog technically speaking. Shelby follows me everywhere and Shasta goes where she's comfy laying. Even if i did try to keep them all with me, it wouldnt do any good as everyone else thinks they know best. I'm just ready for this trip to be over. Least i dont have to worry about who's getting into what when they have nothing to get into. and i also dont have to worry about Ninja and Bear causing issues with Shasta.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

sounds like your having a great time NOT 

How long has shasta been around zena?? I also find it weird that it's been , I think, a short time for her to 'catch', what zena had?? (certainly not saying your lying or wrong, it's just weird!) Maybe the other dogs are gnawing on her shoulders as in play??? or the weather change has made her blow coat in that area?? just throwing out some thoughts..


----------



## KZoppa

JakodaCD OA said:


> sounds like your having a great time NOT
> 
> How long has shasta been around zena?? I also find it weird that it's been , I think, a short time for her to 'catch', what zena had?? (certainly not saying your lying or wrong, it's just weird!) Maybe the other dogs are gnawing on her shoulders as in play??? or the weather change has made her blow coat in that area?? just throwing out some thoughts..


 
we got here thursday night. So we've been here less than a week. I'm also pretty certain that whatever skin issue Zena had beyond her allergies, is because of the steroid shot and all the other drugs they have her on for various things they think are necessary. I'm pretty certain its because Bear and Ninja chew on her shoulders. Shasta is afraid of them because they wont leave her alone but she's also not one to get snappy with another dog like Zena or Riley would. Shelby keeps her distance but will get snappy if she thinks she needs to. Bear and Ninja are dog ettiquette stupid. They just dont get it or they refuse to get it. I agree it would be weird for Shasta to have caught whatever Zena had. I also dont think its the weather change either because the weather we were having in NC is the same here in CO right now. I honestly wish i knew what the heck was going on but i do know i'm pretty darn angry about it. I'm allergic to something in Bear and Ninja's saliva which is unusual because i'm not allergic to anything except spring time lol. Hay fever sucks. Luckily I dont like Bear and he knows it so he keeps his distance from me. I like Ninja and he has learned not to give me "kisses". Wish i could figure it out. We dont have fleas in this area. The spot where her fur is choppy isnt a spot she can reach on her own to chew. I watched interactions yesterday out in the yard and nobody except bear and ninja went for her shoulders.... if they could catch her that is. Zena goes for the throat to pin other dogs and Riley just mouths. Shelby isn't sure how to really play but she also keeps her distance from the "pack". We are expected to have our federal return by the 4th so if it gets worse, i'll haul her 55lb butt to the vet out here. At first i thought her fur was just matted because of saliva but it was actually broken. I brushed it out and was just livid. I can try and get a picture but because he coat is so dark on her back it might be tough to see.


----------



## paulag1955

I'm a little mystified as to how Shasta could catch something and have it develop so quickly. I'm going to go out on a limb and say I think there's probably another explanation.

As to your husband's family, well, yeah, they're his family...you can't change that. I think it would be very counter-productive in the long run to do anything other than get along and be polite for the rest of your visit. I know it's really hard, but that's the best advice I have to give you.


----------



## TitonsDad

Mama always said, "Kill them with kindness, cause you'll live longer."


----------



## KZoppa

paulag1955 said:


> I'm a little mystified as to how Shasta could catch something and have it develop so quickly. I'm going to go out on a limb and say I think there's probably another explanation.
> 
> As to your husband's family, well, yeah, they're his family...you can't change that. I think it would be very counter-productive in the long run to do anything other than get along and be polite for the rest of your visit. I know it's really hard, but that's the best advice I have to give you.


 
thanks Paula. Believe me, i'm trying. Its just really hard to keep my mouth shut about some things. lol our first night here, my sister in laws idiot (boyfriend) was here and he was helping her cook. He said right off the bat that he didnt like Shelby because she didnt immediately even acknowledge his existence (good girl!!!) but he liked Shasta because she let him touch her. I flat out told him that Shasta was a puppy and didnt know any better yet on who she should dislike yet. Needless to say he didnt get the meaning and my SIL and my MIL werent happy but hubby was laughing. I also refused to eat dinner that night too because he "helped" cook. He's just a nasty filthy person and i'm not about to put anything in my mouth that he's had a hand in making. Its only a few more days..... i can survive but i cant promise i'll be nice about it. lol


----------



## KZoppa

TitonsDad said:


> Mama always said, "Kill them with kindness, cause you'll live longer."


 

LMAO!!! my mom always said "dont take any nonsense but make sure to be able to fight back or run faster than they can"


----------



## DCluver33

you're in laws sound exactly like my best friends in laws lol. they have this hyper, high drive lab whom they just stuck in their tiny backyard, and when she barks, which is constant, they slap a bark collar on her; and to top it all off she was really really fat. She weighed i believe around 85 lbs and she's not a big dog either, my friend and I got her down to about 60ish now, she still has more to loose.


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> you're in laws sound exactly like my best friends in laws lol. they have this hyper, high drive lab whom they just stuck in their tiny backyard, and when she barks, which is constant, they slap a bark collar on her; and to top it all off she was really really fat. She weighed i believe around 85 lbs and she's not a big dog either, my friend and I got her down to about 60ish now, she still has more to loose.


 
yup! although my MIL is one of those people who thinks bark collars are cruel and would NEVER use one even if it was ordered as a condition of keeping the dog. I cant say i wouldnt use one but my dogs also dont usually cause any issues. My inlaws arent the best trainers.. they potty train and teach sit. Thats where it ends. They dont teach any other manners or anything because they dont get how but they also dont want to learn how. And they overfeed because they think its cruel for the dog if you can feel their hips and ribs easily.


----------



## RazinKain

Maybe your SIL's deadbeat boyfriend is slipping into the dogpile at night with a pair of scissors and giving your shasta a trim, because he knows that it would urk you to tears?  Seriously, I bet it's damaged hair from rough play. It just seems that you haven't been there long enough for your pup to contract something so aggressive that you would already see so much damage. Have your other puppers shown any signs of hair loss?

On a lighter note: when I'm _forced_ to stay the night at my in-laws, I get drunk as s**t, as it makes the whole ordeal alot less painful.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> yup! although my MIL is one of those people who thinks bark collars are cruel and would NEVER use one even if it was ordered as a condition of keeping the dog. I cant say i wouldnt use one but my dogs also dont usually cause any issues. My inlaws arent the best trainers.. they potty train and teach sit. Thats where it ends. They dont teach any other manners or anything because they dont get how but they also dont want to learn how. *And they overfeed because they think its cruel for the dog if you can feel their hips and ribs easily.*


that's exactly how my friends MIL thinks!! She thinks my friends Pit Bull is starving because you can see ribs, but he's extremely muscular, and he has to be keep skinny because he has bad hips.

I use a bark collar on Molly. I hate using it. It doesn't work though, I took the batteries out of it I just put it on so if my neighbor "just lets me know" she's barking I can say she has a bark collar on. My neighbor complains about everything too. I've considered, once I get my grooming job, putting her on anti anxiety meds, because she gets so worked up. I've tired running her before I leave, giving her things to do while i'm gone, I've been working on her SA for three years and it's better, but it's no where near where it should be. UGH lol


----------



## DCluver33

RazinKain said:


> Maybe your SIL's deadbeat boyfriend is slipping into the dogpile at night with a pair of scissors and giving your shasta a trim, because he knows that it would urk you to tears?  Seriously, I bet it's damaged hair from rough play. It just seems that you haven't been there long enough for your pup to contract something so aggressive that you would already see so much damage. Have your other puppers shown any signs of hair loss?
> 
> *On a lighter note: when I'm forced to stay the night at my in-laws, I get drunk as s**t, as it makes the whole ordeal alot less painful.*


haha there's one way to endure your annoying in laws haha


----------



## KZoppa

RazinKain said:


> Maybe your SIL's deadbeat boyfriend is slipping into the dogpile at night with a pair of scissors and giving your shasta a trim, because he knows that it would urk you to tears?  Seriously, I bet it's damaged hair from rough play. It just seems that you haven't been there long enough for your pup to contract something so aggressive that you would already see so much damage. Have your other puppers shown any signs of hair loss?
> 
> On a lighter note: when I'm _forced_ to stay the night at my in-laws, I get drunk as s**t, as it makes the whole ordeal alot less painful.


 
I wouldnt be surprised if that was the case but he is also terrified of me so i doubt it would be him doing that. Plus they were gone all weekend and i noticed it this morning. No she hasnt shown any other signs of hairloss at all. 

If i could get drunk as a skunk, believe me i would. Would certainly be entertaining!!! Should have seen the look i got from my MIL when i ordered a drink at dinner last night with my friend (the one who is getting married friday!) I paid for the drinks and even my husband couldnt figure out why she was miffed.


----------



## RazinKain

You need to get off your computer and go into the living room and visit with your in-laws! You unsocialable thing!


----------



## KZoppa

well my Shasta pup came in to see me and looking more closely at her fur in better light it looks like its been shaved like whoever did it, had no clue what they were doing. Patches are perfectly evenly cut. It resembles what it would look like if a 3 year old tried to cut their own hair. and considering nobody in this house can find any scissors, i doubt it was my kids. lol.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> well my Shasta pup came in to see me and looking more closely at her fur in better light it looks like its been shaved like whoever did it, had no clue what they were doing. Patches are perfectly evenly cut. It resembles what it would look like if a 3 year old tried to cut their own hair. and considering nobody in this house can find any scissors, i doubt it was my kids. lol.


maybe your SIL's evil D bag of a BF did it lol or your MIL, or maybe one of your kids found a pair of scissors.


----------



## KZoppa

RazinKain said:


> You need to get off your computer and go into the living room and visit with your in-laws! *You unsocialable thing*!


 
yup thats me!! lol. The funny thing about that is my inlaws dont even socialize. My FIL either is out of the house at work or at his college class or he's hiding in his bedroom watching TV and my MIL sits in the kitchen all day and my SIL is either downstairs in her bedroom or upstairs sitting at the kitchen table doing absolutely nothing too. OR she's with the idiot. Besides! i'm comfy. lol


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> maybe your SIL's evil D bag of a BF did it lol or your MIL, or maybe one of your kids found a pair of scissors.


 
nope. the kids have been playing with straws and building forts lol. hubby showed our daughter how to build a fort inside so they've been doing that. I had to borrow a pair of my mom's scissors to cut the kids hair day before yesterday and they got returned as soon as i was done. My parents dont like my inlaws. They dont get along so i couldnt even figure that in somewhere. My parents are just as mad about Zena being overweight as i am. My mom has a few choice words for my MIL. But i do question whether my SILs idiot has anything to do with it. He does his best to avoid me which is fine by me but refuses to listen when i tell him not to go near my dogs.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> nope. the kids have been playing with straws and building forts lol. hubby showed our daughter how to build a fort inside so they've been doing that. I had to borrow a pair of my mom's scissors to cut the kids hair day before yesterday and they got returned as soon as i was done. My parents dont like my inlaws. They dont get along so i couldnt even figure that in somewhere. My parents are just as mad about Zena being overweight as i am. My mom has a few choice words for my MIL. But i do question whether my SILs idiot has anything to do with it. He does his best to avoid me which is fine by me but refuses to listen when i tell him not to go near my dogs.


maybe, as nicely as possible, ask him if he cut Shasta's fur to get back at you for something?


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> maybe, as nicely as possible, ask him if he cut Shasta's fur to get back at you for something?


 
wouldnt do any good. He's a liar. He got fired from his job. The story he told my inlaws was because he hurt his back on the job and they wouldnt pay for the doctor visits so they fired him. The story he told us was because he got caught stealing from them. He lied about everything in high school too. He lied that he was on the football team and hockey team when he wasnt. His mom was our cashier at walmart yesterday which is ironic considering he said she died in november. I know it was his mom because she helped out A LOT with school activities and such. She was really involved in my drama class and even asked how the kids were doing since they were at my parents house playing with my brothers and sister. So basically, he is in no way reliable or trustworthy. 

When i was living here while hubby was deployed and i was pregnant with my son, i had a digital camera stolen, my check card was stolen, my cash box was broken into and about $300 stolen from that and magically he had a new digital camera described like mine but always convienantly forgotten at his apartment and he had a brand new laptop and i had a new charge on my checking account that i didnt put there. Reported the stolen items, cancelled the check card and got a new one. My SIL magically had $300 in her wallet from a "babysitting job" she'd been doing all week, despite never leaving the house because she was sick.

My MIL also had money and credit cards missing from her purse also. I found her gas card in the front yard one time and when she asked my SIL about it, she got the deer in headlights look.


----------



## Shadow's mum

Is she possibly rubbing up against something, which could be causing her hair to break in that spot. Her crate for example? If she is spending more time than usual in it.
Don't know if your inlaws have a crate but if they do, perhaps they are crating Zena more than they are letting on.
Or she could be hiding (Shasta) from the other dogs, under something that is rubbing against her fur.
Or maybe even stress, a different environment, being away from home, a lot of new dogs to deal with.
Just throwing out some ideas.

If Zena is in as bad a shape now as you are saying (and I believe you) I would seriously be weighing up if she should be staying with them at all. Bad ears verse's bad hips, weight problems, skin and hair problems and being away from her family.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> wouldnt do any good. He's a liar. He got fired from his job. The story he told my inlaws was because he hurt his back on the job and they wouldnt pay for the doctor visits so they fired him. The story he told us was because he got caught stealing from them. He lied about everything in high school too. He lied that he was on the football team and hockey team when he wasnt. His mom was our cashier at walmart yesterday which is ironic considering he said she died in november. I know it was his mom because she helped out A LOT with school activities and such. She was really involved in my drama class and even asked how the kids were doing since they were at my parents house playing with my brothers and sister. So basically, he is in no way reliable or trustworthy.
> 
> When i was living here while hubby was deployed and i was pregnant with my son, i had a digital camera stolen, my check card was stolen, my cash box was broken into and about $300 stolen from that and magically he had a new digital camera described like mine but always convienantly forgotten at his apartment and he had a brand new laptop and i had a new charge on my checking account that i didnt put there. Reported the stolen items, cancelled the check card and got a new one. My SIL magically had $300 in her wallet from a "babysitting job" she'd been doing all week, despite never leaving the house because she was sick.


wow what a catch lol. that really sucks, I'm sorry.


----------



## DCluver33

Shadow's mum said:


> Is she possibly rubbing up against something, which could be causing her hair to break in that spot. Her crate for example? If she is spending more time than usual in it.
> Don't know if your inlaws have a crate but if they do, perhaps they are crating Zena more than they are letting on.
> Or she could be hiding (Shasta) from the other dogs, under something that is rubbing against her fur.
> Or maybe even stress, a different environment, being away from home, a lot of new dogs to deal with.
> Just throwing out some ideas.
> 
> *If Zena is in as bad a shape now as you are saying (and I believe you) I would seriously be weighing up if she should be staying with them at all. Bad ears verse's bad hips, weight problems, skin and hair problems and being away from her family*.


that's what I think too. I know I wouldn't leave my dog with people like that, even it was better for her health to stay there, they're slowly killing her and i'd rather have her with me then there. You know what i mean?


----------



## Shadow's mum

Sorry can't remember if you covered it in another post, but is there any way your mum could take Zena on? If not I'd be taking her home with me. There is no way from what you are describing I would leave any of my babies in that enviroment.


----------



## KZoppa

Shadow's mum said:


> Is she possibly rubbing up against something, which could be causing her hair to break in that spot. Her crate for example? If she is spending more time than usual in it.
> Don't know if your inlaws have a crate but if they do, perhaps they are crating Zena more than they are letting on.
> Or she could be hiding (Shasta) from the other dogs, under something that is rubbing against her fur.
> Or maybe even stress, a different environment, being away from home, a lot of new dogs to deal with.
> Just throwing out some ideas.
> 
> If Zena is in as bad a shape now as you are saying (and I believe you) I would seriously be weighing up if she should be staying with them at all. Bad ears verse's bad hips, weight problems, skin and hair problems and being away from her family.


 
Zena isnt crated. My inlaws are surprised Shasta is even crate trained and my MIL cant understand for the life of her WHY we would confine a dog in such a way. Shasta isnt spending any additional time in her crate beyond what she would if we were in NC. There's nothing she can hide under that touches her back in any way. She races back and forth under the trampoline in the backyard and even sitting straight under it her ears are the only thing that touch the mat. 

Problem with taking Zena back is she cant handle humid climates because of her ears and hubby being Navy, we cant escape humidity. She was given to my FIL because she chooses him when she doesnt have me around and he loves that dog as much as i do. Also hubby says no and he never really puts his foot down or enforces anything so he's very serious about this. Zena has always had itchies so the skin problems arent new. The hair problems are new though. Her crumpled ears are from the surgery. Thats how bad her ears got and how quickly they got that way. 

As far as stress, Shasta hasnt shown ANY signs of stress. She is having the time of her life. The backyard is huge and she races around that like a maniac and comes in happy and tired. If there was snow on the ground she'd be even happier. 

Its all very complicated. Zena is only here because her ears required a surgical fix last year on our last visit and it was just easier to leave her here where the vet already knew her case and my inlaws could afford the after care. If hubby had been able to get more leave time, we would have been able to take her back with us then she had her surgery and wasnt fit to travel. and now she's settled in here and hubby putting his foot down (though he has immense trouble saying no to me) she's staying. I'm outnumbered and have no further say. My inlaws have also put in $3k+ on getting her back to mostly healthy and hubby feels we have no rights to take her back now whether we can handle it or not. But basically because the next to no humidity here is better for preventing further ear infections, she stays. I will however continue to argue that she's overweight and its not good for her. and i will certainly make sure when hubby talks to them he gets ALL info on how Zena is doing. They never told us about all the sudden new meds or the fur loss or anything despite saying they would keep us updated on how she's been doing.


----------



## KZoppa

Shadow's mum said:


> Sorry can't remember if you covered it in another post, but is there any way your mum could take Zena on? If not I'd be taking her home with me. There is no way from what you are describing I would leave any of my babies in that enviroment.


 
i wish. my parents would love it if they could have Zena. Unfortunately they dont have a yard for her (fence blew down last snow storm and maintanence is taking their time fixing it) and they're not allowed to have GSDs where they live. Plus they couldnt handle her vet bills. She's loved and for the most part she's healthy and she's happy. I just heavily dont agree with allowing her to be overweight, especially since we left her here at her perfect body condition. There are just so many factors in play. Believe me. I dont have any desire to leave my monster baby here again but she was given to my FIL under the condition she would be taken care of. I dont agree with how she's taken care of (but i also dont agree with how they do a lot of things) but its not my house and all i can do is say something about it and try to move on. I've told them she's overweight but because the vet says a little extra weight is okay and she doesnt seem to be hurting any more than is normal for her my MIL wont change how things are done and they think its okay for her to be on several different medications. They're good people and they love animals (which is why they wont say no to taking in one of ours if needed) but they dont know much other than what the vet tells them. My MIL is computer stupid. She doesnt even know how to turn one on. My FIL has other things to do than look up animal care. They assume because their last dog (hated that dog with a passion) lived to be 15 years old that they are already covered. if Zena is still around when we buy our own house, you better believe i'm taking her back even if it means divorcing my husband but right now, i'm not in a position its possible.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I've got one for you: Why did you make this trip?


----------



## KZoppa

middleofnowhere said:


> I've got one for you: Why did you make this trip?


 
A friends wedding and see to Zena. I dont willingly come to visit my inlaws. I barely willingly visit my parents.


----------



## TitonsDad

RazinKain said:


> On a lighter note: when I'm _forced_ to stay the night at my in-laws, I get drunk as s**t, as it makes the whole ordeal alot less painful.


You're awesome!!


----------



## Shadow's mum

Well then, the only thing I can come up with is your SIL's boyfriend (or someone anyway) must be cutting her fur. Surely the men in the house are shaving, could someone have run a shaver over her? Or if the boyfriend does leave to go to his own place etc at anytime, could he have a small pair of pocket scissors or a camping knife?

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## TitonsDad

I really don't want to see the consequences of someone *explicit word* with any of KZoppa's dogs (prank or not). God forbid the dude is still alive without messing with them. 

-E


----------



## KZoppa

Shadow's mum said:


> Well then, the only thing I can come up with is your SIL's boyfriend (or someone anyway) must be cutting her fur. Surely the men in the house are shaving, could someone have run a shaver over her? Or if the boyfriend does leave to go to his own place etc at anytime, could he have a small pair of pocket scissors or a camping knife?
> 
> Just throwing it out there.


SIL's boyfriend hasnt been around (at least to my knowledge) since we got here. He knows hubby and i dont like him and he pretty much runs and hides because i'm not the nicest person for him to be around. But i honestly wouldnt put it past him to be the one doing it. He doesnt live here but he does unfortunately have access any time he wants because of my SIL. He does carry a pocket knife with him but its very dull and the hair on Shasta's back is cut in even patches if that makes sense. It doesnt look like its been cut with a struggle like a dull knife would cause. Beyond that the only other guys in the house are hubby, my FIL and my BIL. My FIL would maim anyone who messes with the dogs. BIL is never home because he works, takes college classes and is working on going past his black belt so he's never around and he leaves the animals alone. 




TitonsDad said:


> I really don't want to see the consequences of someone *explicit word* with any of KZoppa's dogs (prank or not). God forbid the dude is still alive without messing with them.
> 
> -E


lol just like my kids, you dont mess with my dogs. plain and simple. If i find out who is doing it, they're gonna be hurting something bad.


----------



## KZoppa

alright guys. Here's picture of both Zena's back and Shasta's back. 

Here is Zena's back. She is also a sable so you should easily be able to see where her fur is not normal.









And here is Shasta's back. Same deal.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Those are some huge spots weird? Is there a fire place, something they are rubbing on, or a possibility of mange maybe? Just looks really strange for sure and thats a lot of hair loss for being there 5 days. Get some tea tree oil, vitamin e, and neosporin


----------



## KZoppa

Zoeys mom said:


> Those are some huge spots weird? Is there a fire place, something they are rubbing on, or a possibility of mange maybe? Just looks really strange for sure and thats a lot of hair loss for being there 5 days. Get some tea tree oil, vitamin e, and neosporin


 
the dogs arent allowed downstairs because thats the cats safe place though a safe place isnt necessary. The fire places are blocked off from all animals and the kids. Even the stubborn MUST get into trouble cat Lucky cant get to these fireplaces. No chance of mange. Took Shasta to the vet this afternoon for an opinion and even the vet says the hairs were cut so now its down to finding out who did it and why.


----------



## Kris10

Do you think maybe MIL uses a Furminator or some other tool like that on them? You know, maybe a little too aggressively? I would point out the spots and see if she says anything...That is just bizarre!aranoid:
You need to get outta there!


----------



## KZoppa

Kris10 said:


> Do you think maybe MIL uses a Furminator or some other tool like that on them? You know, maybe a little too aggressively? I would point out the spots and see if she says anything...That is just bizarre!aranoid:
> You need to get outta there!


 
I'm sorry i'm laughing hysterically right now over the mention of my MIL doing ANYTHING. She doesnt do anything at all. She's on oxygen (due to her own extreme laziness), diabetic and seriously handicapped because of her extreme laziness. They dont have a furminator. Theres no chance they'd spend money on one. The dogs dont get groomed here. My MIL has them groomed at petsmart if they start smelling funky and even thats pushing it. They dont honestly care about the spots. They got Zena meds for hers when it happened shortly after we left her here for recovery and such but Shasta's fur was cut and the only person dumb enough to test me like that would be my SIL's idiot or the nieghbor behind. BUT the neighbor behind is TERRIFIED our dogs will eat her ill mannered little biter and her so i highly doubt it was her. plus the fence is a 6 foot privacy fence so no way for her to get access anyway. My inlaws have brushes for the dogs but i'm amazed they even know what they are honestly. I'm keeping an eye on Shasta and when i'm not here, she's crated in the guest room and the room is locked and i'm the only one who has the key since i'm the one who changed the lock when expensive items started going missing while i was living here when hubby was deployed and i was pregnant with my son. No new missing patches of fur since i started doing that. Still trying to figure out who did it though. Hubby is gonna search idiots car next time he's here since idiot asked hubby to take a look at a couple things.


----------



## Kris10

Okay. Maybe I was trying to be a little too positive- he he.


----------



## KZoppa

Kris10 said:


> Okay. Maybe I was trying to be a little too positive- he he.


 
lol no worries. I needed a laugh. Picturing my MIL getting off her butt and doing anything productive.... well anything for that matter. Its pretty hysterical. we're headed back to NC around the 9th so after that no more worries about Shasta's coat because no one but us will be around the dogs unless we invite them to be. 

Another issue i noticed tonight is despite feeding Shasta in her crate since she's a slow eater, when Bear or Ninja went and sniffed at her, she growled. She NEVER growls so i'm even more anxious to get her out of here. She never feels threatened so her growling about anything other than playing says volumes.


----------



## DharmasMom

Man, that is a tough situation. It really does sound like your SIL and/or her BF have cut Shasta's hair. I would make a blanket statement now that you have had a vet confirm it, that you know it was done maliciously and if you catch the culprit their will be H*** to pay. And I would especially make sure the SIL and the BF hear you say that. I am willing to bet they cut the hair similar to Zena's so you would just assume whatever is wrong with Zena is also wrong with Shasta. How stupid, you can tell the difference between hair that has fallen out and hair that has been cut. 

I don't blame you, I would be spitting fire as well.


----------



## KZoppa

DharmasMom said:


> Man, that is a tough situation. It really does sound like your SIL and/or her BF have cut Shasta's hair. I would make a blanket statement now that you have had a vet confirm it, that you know it was done maliciously and if you catch the culprit their will be H*** to pay. And I would especially make sure the SIL and the BF hear you say that. I am willing to bet they cut the hair similar to Zena's so you would just assume whatever is wrong with Zena is also wrong with Shasta. How stupid, you can tell the difference between hair that has fallen out and hair that has been cut.
> 
> I don't blame you, I would be spitting fire as well.


 

I'm waiting to bring it up that i took her to the vet for their opinion until EVERYONE is in the house which should be saturday or sunday. I'm almost positive it was SIL's BF. Even hubby doesnt know i took her to the vet. Cant wait to see the look on peoples faces when i bring it up. Betcha someone will be running for cover. SILs BF KNEW not to tick me off in high school and now that i dont have the threat of not graduating hanging over my head if i do deck him.... well lets just say, everyone in the house except SIL will say self defense!!!


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> I'm waiting to bring it up that i took her to the vet for their opinion until EVERYONE is in the house which should be saturday or sunday. I'm almost positive it was SIL's BF. Even hubby doesnt know i took her to the vet. Cant wait to see the look on peoples faces when i bring it up. Betcha someone will be running for cover. SILs BF KNEW not to tick me off in high school and now that i dont have the threat of not graduating hanging over my head if i do deck him.... well lets just say, everyone in the house except SIL will say self defense!!!


I'd deck who ever is doing it too. in fact that's the nicest thing I would do to them.


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> I'd deck who ever is doing it too. in fact that's the nicest thing I would do to them.


 
oh believe me. that would be nice for him. if i thought i could get away with it..... he'd get a lot worse.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> oh believe me. that would be nice for him. if i thought i could get away with it..... he'd get a lot worse.


he deserves it too after cutting your puppies fur


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> he deserves it too after cutting your puppies fur


 
i also hold a grudge. Its not good but thats me. You dont mess with my family (whether i like the family member or not), you dont under ANY circumstances mess with my kids because i'm just as dangerous as a mama bear if not more so and you do NOT mess with my animals. Or my cars. I can be a his worst nightmare. So much so..... i'm kinda hoping i can drive him off for good because i honestly dont want him around the 'family". He's just nasty. Greasy hair showers twice a week and admits he doesnt shower any more than that! just ick.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> i also hold a grudge. Its not good but thats me. You dont mess with my family (whether i like the family member or not), you dont under ANY circumstances mess with my kids because i'm just as dangerous as a mama bear if not more so and you do NOT mess with my animals. Or my cars. I can be a his worst nightmare. So much so..... i'm kinda hoping i can drive him off for good because i honestly dont want him around the 'family". He's just nasty. Greasy hair showers twice a week and admits he doesnt shower any more than that! just ick.


EWWWWWWWW  my ex's sister was like that it was gross.


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> EWWWWWWWW  my ex's sister was like that it was gross.


 
yeah i have no idea how people can be okay with being with someone like that! just nasty!!!


Anyway, my SIL decided to tell me today that the fur cutter is probably the woman who lives behind my inlaws with her terrorist ankle biter who has NO manners at all. I couldnt help it. I laughed in her face. The woman is absolutely positively terrified of dogs over 30lbs. She doesnt even come to her fence when the dogs are out because she's afraid of them. So i very much doubt it was her who did it. She is convinced that dogs over 30lbs (she says 30lbs and over is a dangerous weight for a dog) are going to be maneaters later in life. And she's dead serious when she says it! So my SIL "suggesting' who it might be only leads me further to believe its her idiot nasty BF. So come on weekend! i feel a confrontation coming!


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> yeah i have no idea how people can be okay with being with someone like that! just nasty!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, my SIL decided to tell me today that the fur cutter is probably the woman who lives behind my inlaws with her terrorist ankle biter who has NO manners at all. I couldnt help it. I laughed in her face. The woman is absolutely positively terrified of dogs over 30lbs. She doesnt even come to her fence when the dogs are out because she's afraid of them. So i very much doubt it was her who did it. She is convinced that dogs over 30lbs (she says 30lbs and over is a dangerous weight for a dog) are going to be maneaters later in life. And she's dead serious when she says it! So my SIL "suggesting' who it might be only leads me further to believe its her idiot nasty BF. So come on weekend! i feel a confrontation coming!


:rofl: :spittingcoffee: wow that kinda just confirmed that the werido who doesn't shower is cutting the fur. you gotta come back and spill the details lol I need a good laugh at what his excuse is going to be.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

does the boyfriend pass out occasionally? oh I'd be doing some things while he was passed out,,like cut some chunks of his hair, then the old trick of putting something nasty on his hands and touching his nose ,,LOL..torture torture


----------



## Jax08

Shaved eyebrows are always good


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Need help holding "stinky" down????


----------



## DCluver33

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Need help holding "stinky" down????


I'll help you hold him down


----------



## JakodaCD OA

pink fingernails come to mind to,,but sorry I won't hold him down LOL


----------



## DCluver33

JakodaCD OA said:


> pink fingernails come to mind to,,but sorry I won't hold him down LOL


haha I don't want to touch him if he doesn't shower, I'll hold him with with a pole or something. Or better yet I'll leave him hanging on a fence lol


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I say we use gloves and hose him off first.


----------



## DCluver33

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I say we use gloves and hose him off first.


that works lol. maybe throw a bucket of soap on him


----------



## TitonsDad

I'm going to be absent from the board before this weekend due to the board being flooded with stories of murder charges against KZoppa. :lurking:


----------



## Kris10

I am on the edge of my seat waiting for the Showdown!
opcorn::toasting::wild:


----------



## RazinKain

Alright guys! That's enough! You're getting Kzoppa so amped up she's liable to kill someone.


----------



## DCluver33

TitonsDad said:


> I'm going to be absent from the board before this weekend due to the board being flooded with stories of murder charges against KZoppa. :lurking:


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## DCluver33

RazinKain said:


> Alright guys! That's enough! You're getting Kzoppa so amped up she's liable to kill someone.


 but we're having so much fun :teary:


----------



## TitonsDad

RazinKain said:


> Alright guys! That's enough! You're getting Kzoppa so amped up she's liable to kill someone.


And rightfully so. This is about the only time I would support the justified killing of another human.


----------



## RazinKain

TitonsDad said:


> And rightfully so. This is about the only time I would support the justified killing of another human.


I don't know about killing him, but sugar in his gas tank is definately an option.


----------



## KZoppa

So the countdown begins. We are going out to dinner tonight according to the MIL and the SILs idiot is supposed to join us. Definitely planning a confrontation though in public i'll have to be semi nice. HOWEVER.... SIL tried to lead me away from the idiot again with another "well maybe it was so and so" excuse. the so and so she's talking about is hubby's best friend who lives downstairs. Its not him as he is NEVER home and when he is, he is either sleeping before he has to go back to work or he's playing video games. He doesnt have anything to do with the animals, not even his own dog. 

I am definitely looking forward to this confrontation though. 

Unfortunately he NEVER stays the night while we're here and he also NEVER stays the night while the FIL is in the house and knows he's still around. Otherwise, tormenting him in his sleep would be great. I like the bucket of soap idea. Definitely a good image lol. Sugar in the gas tank sounds nice too because then he'd have to get a new car as i dont think his current junker could ever recover from it. 

Will let everyone know how it goes tonight..... Sure gonna get a good laugh over the stumbling over excuses and trying to dodge the issue altogether.... cops might be involved later because i just might be in the mood to press charges as that falls under animal abuse cutting the fur on a breed its not necessary.


----------



## lizzyjo

MALICIOUS MISCHIEF......might be stick...


----------



## TitonsDad

Whoo, I thought for a minute there I would need to gather bail money for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## DCluver33

oooo this is getting good lol I'll be waiting on pins and needles


----------



## KZoppa

TitonsDad said:


> Whoo, I thought for a minute there I would need to gather bail money for you. Please keep us posted.


 
lol never know. You might still have to. My MIL informed me after i got out of my shower that idiot would in fact be joining us at dinner because SIL is forcing him to go lol. Also learned he has been here while hubby and i were out doing all the wedding stuff this week for our friends so that gives a BIG opening. He doesnt come around when we're here here because he's kinda scared of me (hehe) and he knows hubby hates him. I'm literally counting down the hours before we go out to dinner. 

EDIT: sorry for the disappeance the last few days. Maid of Honor work is tough!!! 3 days of no me time at all. But the wedding is over and BFF and her new hubby are on their honeymoon and i'm free for me again!


----------



## Mrs.K

Wow, I've missed A LOT! ****.... look at all the _fun_ you have. I'd be definitely confronting him too. What a sick...urm...weirdo...


----------



## KZoppa

Mrs.K said:


> Wow, I've missed A LOT! ****.... look at all the _fun_ you have. I'd be definitely confronting him too. What a sick...urm...weirdo...


 
lol yup. If i could spit fire i would have been when my MIL told me he's definitely been here while we'd been gone all week.


----------



## PaddyD

My mom always said: "Rise above it."


----------



## RazinKain

Anyone hear from KZoppa? Even if she's locked up in the county jail for assault, she should still get her phone call.


----------



## TitonsDad

RazinKain said:


> Anyone hear from KZoppa? Even if she's locked up in the county jail for assault, she should still get her phone call.


rofl


----------



## will_and_jamie

Hope things are going better, KZ! Are ya loving the snow we've been getting?


----------



## KZoppa

RazinKain said:


> Anyone hear from KZoppa? Even if she's locked up in the county jail for assault, she should still get her phone call.


 
dinner is in an hour..... i'm not in jail for assault yet!


----------



## Mrs.K

Let us know if you need help with bail-money. We might be able to raise some money


----------



## KZoppa

will_and_jamie said:


> Hope things are going better, KZ! Are ya loving the snow we've been getting?


 
yeah i'm loving the snow. its great!!! I just got back up to my inlaws at powers and constitution from the southgate area. It was nice to see how the weather and road conditions change in just a few miles! I miss driving in the snow regularly. Though i would prefer driving my Xterra in it instead of my van but it works! haha the van has the NC plate on it so i keep getting these surprised looks from people as i pass them in the van when they're driving 20 mph under the speed limit. i'm enjoying it. Enjoyed the negative degree weather a few days ago!!! That was fun!!!


----------



## KZoppa

Mrs.K said:


> Let us know if you need help with bail-money. We might be able to raise some money


 
will do! though i may need a jail break plan too.... just in case!


----------



## RazinKain

KZoppa said:


> will do! though i may need a jail break plan too.... just in case!


opcorn:


----------



## will_and_jamie

KZoppa said:


> yeah i'm loving the snow. its great!!! I just got back up to my inlaws at powers and constitution from the southgate area. It was nice to see how the weather and road conditions change in just a few miles! I miss driving in the snow regularly. Though i would prefer driving my Xterra in it instead of my van but it works! haha the van has the NC plate on it so i keep getting these surprised looks from people as i pass them in the van when they're driving 20 mph under the speed limit. i'm enjoying it. Enjoyed the negative degree weather a few days ago!!! That was fun!!!


Hubby and I were over there today. We decided to wander through the Antique store at Academy and Constitution. We drove home through Constitution and down Powers (live down in the Mesa Ridge area off of South Powers) and people had issues driving 45! I was about to pull my hair out.


----------



## TitonsDad

Wow. I live at Constitution and 24. Err... my family and the house does.


----------



## TitonsDad




----------



## DharmasMom

No word yet? 

Do we need to start the Free KZoppa Society??


----------



## bellamia

sorry u are having such a hard time! but forget the inlaws, do u think that there is a poss. that someone actually took scissors to the fur deliberately?''just for fun, no harm done''? dont know if this has been 'disccused out' and i am jumping in too late( if so sorry), but i had a friends nephew once who'loved ' animals etc etc but one day she saw her little dove bloody right after he had spent time with her!. ofcourse he denied anything and there was nothing to indicate that he did something but my friend has he BIG TIME doubts. hope things turn better at ur end.


----------



## bellamia

omg! ignore me! i just read all the posts and know i was late there jumping in!


----------



## DCluver33

DharmasMom said:


> No word yet?
> 
> Do we need to start the Free KZoppa Society??


I think we should aranoid:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Erich - NICE prison. Looks like a resort. Maybe I'll make vacation plans. NAH - Actually it reminds me of Shutter Island. HA!


----------



## arycrest

So what happened at the BIG SHOWDOWN???


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I hope no news is good news, or we might really need to bail her out.


----------



## TitonsDad

She went to jail and is in solitary confinement while strangled in a strait jacket. 

There is no sun light, no facilities and no human contact since she devoured her SIL's dirty ******* boyfriend.


----------



## DCluver33

dododododododoodo we're still waiting!!!!! *insert worried smilie*


----------



## Kris10




----------



## TitonsDad

She can't hear you. I heard the "hole" really is remote.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

She is in sooo much trouble for worrying us like this.


----------



## Mrs.K

Usually she's back online by that time of the day. 
I am so with you Stevenzachmom. She needs a good ol' spanking once she gets back on


----------



## TitonsDad

Mrs.K said:


> Usually she's back online by that time of the day.
> I am so with you Stevenzachmom. She needs a good ol' spanking once she gets back on


 
She might actually like that. Careful...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Erich....Send Titon on a search and rescue mission to find KZoppa. Send him NOW!


----------



## DCluver33

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Erich....Send Titon on a search and rescue mission to find KZoppa. Send him NOW!


Dodger has good nose too we'll send both of them lol


----------



## irongrl

opcorn:


----------



## DharmasMom

No word yet???? This is getting really concerning now.


----------



## TitonsDad

Titon would just lay there, pick his head up and look at me like I was dumb for asking to find a person stuck in prison.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Steph, Looks like Dodger will have to head the rescue mission.

Maybe KZoppa is on her way home?


----------



## DCluver33

TitonsDad said:


> Titon would just lay there, pick his head up and look at me like I was dumb for asking to find a person stuck in prison.


haha



Stevenzachsmom said:


> Steph, Looks like Dodger will have to head the rescue mission.
> 
> Maybe KZoppa is on her way home?


OK I'll ready Dodger for the mission.

maybe


----------



## TitonsDad

I'm thinking she threw in the towel, packed up her team and game and is heading home.


----------



## RazinKain

KZoppa hasn't posted anything on the forums today. I am very, very interested in what the BF had to say, and how many stitches he had to get.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I'm a bail bondsman- I'll spring her!!


----------



## Mrs.K

It is very unusual for her not to post. I hope all is fine. Seriously I am concerned. Or is it because of the Superbowl thing going on?


----------



## CassandGunnar

I'm guessing they packed up and are on the road.


----------



## RazinKain

CassandGunnar said:


> I'm guessing they packed up and are on the road.


this is a very strong possibility.


----------



## DharmasMom

That is what I am beginning to think as well. I guess the fecal matter hit the oscillating device at dinner last night and they packed up and left.


----------



## CassandGunnar

DharmasMom said:


> That is what I am beginning to think as well. I guess the fecal matter hit the oscillating device at dinner last night and they packed up and left.


Or she did.

:rofl:


----------



## TitonsDad

Zoeys mom said:


> I'm a bail bondsman- I'll spring her!!


Awesome!! 

Gonna come in handy one of these days.


----------



## Kris10

What? No news yet?


----------



## TitonsDad

Now this is getting weird... Maybe she REALLY is in solitary confinement?


----------



## liv

I was just thinking that we might actually be needing to raise bail money...


----------



## DCluver33

ok now I'm getting a little worried.


----------



## CassandGunnar

I think she was going somewhere in CO. If anyone knows what city, start checking the website for the local papers..................hopefully you won't find anything......lol.


----------



## DCluver33

too bad none if us has her cell number we could text her and see if she's in jail or not lol


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

It is long way from CO to NC. Hopefully she is just on her way. I still think Steph should send Dodger. If it turns out that KZoppa is worrying us needlessly, I am in total support of Mrs. K dishing out that spanking.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

:lurking: Hope she's ok.


----------



## CassandGunnar

If it happens in CO and she skips on bail, will they send DOG the bounty hunter after her............ok, I had to do it.

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## DCluver33

Stevenzachsmom said:


> It is long way from CO to NC. Hopefully she is just on her way. I still think Steph should send Dodger. If it turns out that KZoppa is worrying us needlessly, I am in total support of Mrs. K dishing out that spanking.


haha I'd totally send him... but I'm in class and he's at home probably snoozing in his tiny crate (don't worry I'm getting him a 48" crate soon)

or at least grounded for a week....or two


----------



## DCluver33

CassandGunnar said:


> If it happens in CO and she skips on bail, will they send DOG the bounty hunter after her............ok, I had to do it.
> 
> :spittingcoffee:


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## RazinKain

Maybe she's just having technical difficulties because she cracked her laptop over BF's head.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

No news yet?


----------



## DCluver33

1sttimeforgsd said:


> No news yet?


nope


----------



## Mrs.K

That seriously makes me worry. Even if she was on the way back, she's never been gone for that long. Usually you see like ten topics a day and right now it's nothing and we are going into the third day. Maybe they lost power, or anything like that? But even if I lost power I'd simply charge the notebook in the car LOL


----------



## DCluver33

anyone remember how long it took her to get down there?


----------



## DharmasMom

When was her last post? Sat? So it's been 3 days. I don't know how long the drive takes but I would think 3 days is long enough. I made it from Vegas to Va in 3 days. If she doesn't post by tonight. I'm going to really start to worry.


----------



## Stosh

The silence is becoming worrisome...does anyone know her email address?


----------



## DCluver33

Stosh said:


> The silence is becoming worrisome...does anyone know her email address?


nope, is it on her profile?


----------



## irongrl

Is she on facebook? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## DCluver33

maybe we should all echange email addresses and Facebook accounts incase one if us disappears for a while lol

as for Facebook I have no idea


----------



## liv

I can't really think of any good reason that she would disappear for so long...I can't find her on facebook with any info she's given on here...


----------



## DCluver33

I think when she posts again we bug her for a Facebook link if she has one. then give her **** for making us worry


----------



## Good_Karma

Do you guys know her first name? I am almost positive I have run across her on FB.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

She does have a facebook. I'm pretty sure some members from here are facebook friends with her. I just can't remember who. Josh - something with Chicago? Yeah. My memory stinks. I have no computer skills and don't understand facebook, but I found her under Krystal Zoppa. There is an email addy listed. 

Any volunteers to contact? Or I will. I am worried too.

Jan


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Krystal


----------



## will_and_jamie

I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## DCluver33

Stevenzachsmom said:


> She does have a facebook. I'm pretty sure some members from here are facebook friends with her. I just can't remember who. Josh - something with Chicago? Yeah. My memory stinks. I have no computer skills and don't understand facebook, but I found her under Krystal Zoppa. There is an email addy listed.
> 
> Any volunteers to contact? Or I will. I am worried too.
> 
> Jan


chicagoJosh?


----------



## Stosh

There's an email of **personal info removed by moderator**--probably hers if someone wants to email and see.


----------



## Mrs.K

I've tried to find her on facebook but can't get any results under Krystal Zoppa


----------



## DCluver33

Mrs.K said:


> I've tried to find her on facebook but can't get any results under Krystal Zoppa


me either there's a ton of Krystals


----------



## DCluver33

I tried to enter her email address in the search on Facebook and nothing came up


----------



## Stosh

That email is listed on a forum for military wives at *removed by moderator*and it's the email for a Krystal Zoppa...says she has two kids, dogs, best I can come up with!


----------



## Kris10

I found her on facebook by doing a general search. (She "liked" something) It is weird, she has an acct but a regular person search won't find her. Her acct is very private, no info just her name and pic. 
I did not send a message b/c I don't have an acct-I use a friends sign in sometimes.
I have a feeling that since she has not posted here she must not have been online at all the last few days, so email would probably be useless anyway.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Please do not post addresses or contacts for safety issues.


----------



## Stosh

Oops, sorry...shouldn't have posted the email I found!


----------



## DCluver33

Kris10 said:


> I found her on facebook by doing a general search. (She "liked" something) It is weird, she has an acct but a regular person search won't find her. Her acct is very private, no info just her name and pic.
> I did not send a message b/c I don't have an acct-I use a friends sign in sometimes.
> I have a feeling that since she has not posted here she must not have been online at all the last few days, so email would probably be useless anyway.


PM it to me and I can send a message


----------



## KZoppa

wow guys! i'm sorry!!! i've been unable to get online the last couple days. We've been having connection issues with the inlaws router so their company had to come exchange the router. 

ANYWAY, you guys have been busy. lol. 

He refused to tell me why he did it except he thought she would look cooler with "patchwork" going on and he used both a pair of scissors after the electric razor clogged. I hit him. He's missing a tooth and another tooth is chipped. He hasnt been welcome at the house while we're still here. SIL still wont leave him as she's convinced he walks on water. BUT SIL's housekey has been taken away and she's not allowed to be here when nobody else is home because she'll let him in. She's been staying at his place since sunday morning. I'm still so mad i'm shaking. Hubby has already stated that if we come back for another visit and he's still around we wont stay here at all unless its made very clear he's not welcome even on the street. Also if SIL marries idiot, hubby has already stated he wont request the time to be there. We were going to leave tomorrow but we got snow dumped on us last night so we're delaying the drive back to NC until friday. 

Who the heck does that to someone's dog?! I mean seriously. "Patchwork would be cool!" She's not a freaking poodle!!! He did it when we werent here and my inlaws werent here. Which is rare as my MIL only leaves the house with an escort because she can no longer drive and needs help with everything as is. Which kinda leads me to believe SIL had a key made for him that nobody knows about. I wouldnt be surprised by it. I cant wait to get out of here. I love C. Springs but if staying here and my dogs being shaved or tormented is part of the deal, we're not coming back until we have a place to stay that we dont have to worry about the dogs being harassed while we're out visiting and in this case, helping with wedding schedules and such. 

And nobody worry. I'm not in any trouble for hitting him. He wont press charges because he doesnt want to lose out on the possibility of getting anything financial from the inlaws when he and SIL marry. Plus he doesnt have the best standing with CSPD so he couldnt pull it off anyway. 

Seriously though, what would possess someone to shave a dog when its not necessary?! And is it just me or is something off about the "it would be cool" thing? I think there's more to the story that he's not giving. I get the feeling someone else was involved simply because he's never been one to act on his own. I dont trust my SIL at all because too much went missing while i was living here in 2009 and hubby was deployed and convienantly Idiot magically had money to take her to dinner and gas in his car despite never working while i was missing $500 for money orders to pay bills and my camera went missing. My MIL and hubby's best bud who also lives here also had a large chunk of money go missing. Hubby's best bud pays rent and recently finished paying on a car he bought from them and MIL is very trusting so always has money magneted to the fridge. I dunno. It just doesnt add up that its just idiot and SIL involved. Idiot's sister is destined for the looney bin and she's done things like this before as well and he wont refuse to help her with anything right or wrong.... 

Wish i could get more of the story. It doesnt totally fit ya know?


----------



## KZoppa

Kris10 said:


> I found her on facebook by doing a general search. (She "liked" something) It is weird, she has an acct but a regular person search won't find her. Her acct is very private, no info just her name and pic.
> I did not send a message b/c I don't have an acct-I use a friends sign in sometimes.
> I have a feeling that since she has not posted here she must not have been online at all the last few days, so email would probably be useless anyway.


 
yeah sorry about that. I've had too many creepers harass me to be friends with them when i dont know them so i set my FB profile to as private as possible. You have to know me personally to access anything on it.


----------



## liv

Yay...you're alive and not in jail  But seriously...that is messed up - and I'm glad he's hurting a bit!


----------



## KZoppa

liv said:


> Yay...you're alive and not in jail  But seriously...that is messed up - and I'm glad he's hurting a bit!


 
yeah i didnt mean to worry everyone. I'm glad he's hurting too. Wish i'd been able to do more. Sadly people are quick and pulled me off him almost the minute i landed the hit i did. Also wish i'd been wearing my steel toe boots because i would have kicked him where it counts too if i thought he had anything worth kicking. What kind of prick does that?! Shasta is a 9 month old puppy! She is friendly with everyone right now. She wouldnt hurt a fly if her life depended on it currently. I wonder if he did it because she also didnt show any interest in him no matter how hard he tried.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> yeah sorry about that. I've had too many creepers harass me to be friends with them when i dont know them so i set my FB profile to as private as possible. You have to know me personally to access anything on it.


wow I just sent you an email haha. or at least I hope it's your email. if you want you can add me on Facebook so incase you do suddenly dissapear again someone can contact you lol.

glad everythings ok. what a little beep he got what he deserved little beep lol


----------



## Kris10

I just got back from walking Max and had to check in here first thing!!! Glad to hear from ya! We were all really starting to worry--


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> wow I just sent you an email haha. or at least I hope it's your email. if you want you can add me on Facebook so incase you do suddenly dissapear again someone can contact you lol.
> 
> glad everythings ok. what a little beep he got what he deserved little beep lol


lol i'll have to check my email. If its the AOL account with wolf in it then that should definitely be me. 




Kris10 said:


> I just got back from walking Max and had to check in here first thing!!! Glad to hear from ya! We were all really starting to worry--


 
i noticed. lol. I laughed at the comments about solitary confinement. haha. 

He's just lucky we drove the van out here instead of my Xterra. He may have gotten run over too. My Xterra has that nice square front end whereas my van has that slope. Wouldnt want him ending up in my windshield.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> lol i'll have to check my email. If its the AOL account with wolf in it then that should definitely be me.


it didn't go through so you probably won't get it lol. but I'm serious about the Facebook thing if you want to ad me on Facebook PM me and i'll give you my URL


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> it didn't go through so you probably won't get it lol. but I'm serious about the Facebook thing if you want to ad me on Facebook PM me and i'll give you my URL


 
lol since you guys know my first and last name, you should be able to send me a FB request pretty easily. i know i have it set up to be so only people who know me can contact and friend me.


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> it didn't go through so you probably won't get it lol. but I'm serious about the Facebook thing if you want to ad me on Facebook PM me and i'll give you my URL


 
interesting. wonder why it didnt go through. I dont have any privacy settings on it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Yes we were sooo worried. Very happy all is well. I hope we have made you feel VERY loved. Sending out search parties, raising bail money and all that good stuff. Who could ask for better friends?

As for BF.....You go girl!


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> interesting. wonder why it didnt go through. I dont have any privacy settings on it.


I sent you my URL so you can add me since I can't find an add button on FB.


----------



## will_and_jamie

So glad you're still sane KZ! Good Lord and I thought my inlaws had issues. I'm amazed you're still here after all that nonsense! If you do wanna destress and get together before going back, send me a PM. I can also give you all the MRE's we have if you want them still.


----------



## KZoppa

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Yes we were sooo worried. Very happy all is well. I hope we have made you feel VERY loved. Sending out search parties, raising bail money and all that good stuff. Who could ask for better friends?
> 
> As for BF.....You go girl!


 
oh yeah i feel loved. 

OH! Lighter note! If anyone remembers the trouble we were having with Shelby. She started getting touchy about the other dogs. No idea why but we were going to give her to our friends who just got married friday. Well they wouldnt have been able to take her until june or july and with her Shelby getting touchy about the other dogs recently, we all decided it was in her best interest to rehome her as the only dog. She's been there a couple days now and has been a PERFECT angel. The guy is a bounty hunter for a local bondsman and had been looking for a dog. He would ideally like to train her to work with him but understands she's probably not cut out for it. Anyways.... she is getting the sole attention and is being spoiled rotten already. They bought her a very nice cushy dog bed, she has a large plastic crate fit for a monster sized st. bernard. They ordered dog bowls with her name engraved on them that should be in tomorrow. She has a brand new leather collar with a shiney new name tag. She gets to go jogging a couple times a day, she gets to go with them in the car whenever they go somewhere. I swear i've never seen her smile so big. She's allowed to sleep on the bed at night if she wants to. I did a home check and a vet check. My FIL found them through one of his students. I got to see her this morning. She was all goofy and tail wiggles. She said her hello to me and went right back to lay down by her new mom and dad. She is scheduled for her spay on tuesday and they're giving me a copy of the cert for their adoption refund. Shelby is just thrilled to be the center of their world. Their son wants to try agility with her because of all her energy. He thinks it might help focus her. So we're down to Riley and Shasta who seem to be enjoying being able to play without Shelby getting nasty jumping in between them or the other dogs. I'll see Shelby at least once more before we leave for NC but i have no worries. She's happy and has soooo many options to keep her busy and doesnt have to worry about who is going to shove their way in for attention. Its all hers.


----------



## KZoppa

will_and_jamie said:


> So glad you're still sane KZ! Good Lord and I thought my inlaws had issues. I'm amazed you're still here after all that nonsense! If you do wanna destress and get together before going back, send me a PM. I can also give you all the MRE's we have if you want them still.


 
lol thanks. I might take you up on that. As far as the MRE's goes though, when hubby did his TAD switch before we came out here, he was actualy given 3 cases of MREs with the option to get more so i think we're covered. I REALLY want to go to palmer park before we go because i love it up there at the overlook and maybe do some hiking along the trails if they're not muddy and gross. I didnt bring my hiking boots so i cant have too much fun but i would like to take Shasta up there.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> oh yeah i feel loved.
> 
> OH! Lighter note! If anyone remembers the trouble we were having with Shelby. She started getting touchy about the other dogs. No idea why but we were going to give her to our friends who just got married friday. Well they wouldnt have been able to take her until june or july and with her Shelby getting touchy about the other dogs recently, we all decided it was in her best interest to rehome her as the only dog. She's been there a couple days now and has been a PERFECT angel. The guy is a bounty hunter for a local bondsman and had been looking for a dog. He would ideally like to train her to work with him but understands she's probably not cut out for it. Anyways.... she is getting the sole attention and is being spoiled rotten already. They bought her a very nice cushy dog bed, she has a large plastic crate fit for a monster sized st. bernard. They ordered dog bowls with her name engraved on them that should be in tomorrow. She has a brand new leather collar with a shiney new name tag. She gets to go jogging a couple times a day, she gets to go with them in the car whenever they go somewhere. I swear i've never seen her smile so big. She's allowed to sleep on the bed at night if she wants to. I did a home check and a vet check. My FIL found them through one of his students. I got to see her this morning. She was all goofy and tail wiggles. She said her hello to me and went right back to lay down by her new mom and dad. She is scheduled for her spay on tuesday and they're giving me a copy of the cert for their adoption refund. Shelby is just thrilled to be the center of their world. Their son wants to try agility with her because of all her energy. He thinks it might help focus her. So we're down to Riley and Shasta who seem to be enjoying being able to play without Shelby getting nasty jumping in between them or the other dogs. I'll see Shelby at least once more before we leave for NC but i have no worries. She's happy and has soooo many options to keep her busy and doesnt have to worry about who is going to shove their way in for attention. Its all hers.


that's awesome!!!!!!!! I'm glad she's in a good home with people that will spoil her rotten.

I sent you a message on FB.


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> that's awesome!!!!!!!! I'm glad she's in a good home with people that will spoil her rotten.
> 
> I sent you a message on FB.


 
i am too. I mean she was prancing around the livingroom like "Look what i have!!!! Lookie lookie!!!" And she is very proud of her bed. She dragged it out of the bedroom to the livingroom to lay on. It was adorable.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> i am too. I mean she was prancing around the livingroom like "Look what i have!!!! Lookie lookie!!!" And she is very proud of her bed. She dragged it out of the bedroom to the livingroom to lay on. It was adorable.


haha how cute!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to do my crate set up in the dog room at my house. I'm sure Dodger will be like Shelby and be prancing around his new big crate.


----------



## KZoppa

DCluver33 said:


> haha how cute!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to do my crate set up in the dog room at my house. I'm sure Dodger will be like Shelby and be prancing around his new big crate.


 
i miss Shelby because she's a very sweet and VERY silly girl but she needs a great deal more than we can give her right now. She'll definitely benefit heavily from being the ONLY dog which is great anyway because she can enjoy all the benefits of being a single dog but she doesnt have to worry about the other dogs getting rowdy which i think really concerned her. Maybe now she'll be able to learn how to play with people. She always wanted to but didnt know how to ya know?


----------



## Jake71

I'm an EMT and to be honest, that nasal canula really doesn't give that much Oxygen to a person. Yes it helps some but after a certain point their body becomes used to the low levels and if the tube she is using is fairly long, the pressure coming out and hence the O2 is not helping.

I forget the term I heard in the Ambulance one day but it was to the effect that it's a Placebo. They think they need it when in fact they don't.. but it makes them feel better having that tube with "oxygen".

You could turn it off and she'd probably never notice.


----------



## KZoppa

Jake71 said:


> I'm an EMT and to be honest, that nasal canula really doesn't give that much Oxygen to a person. Yes it helps some but after a certain point their body becomes used to the low levels and if the tube she is using is fairly long, the pressure coming out and hence the O2 is not helping.
> 
> I forget the term I heard in the Ambulance one day but it was to the effect that it's a Placebo. They think they need it when in fact they don't.. but it makes them feel better having that tube with "oxygen".
> 
> You could turn it off and she'd probably never notice.


 
lol i had to go back and reread this a couple times before it clicked you were refering to my MIL. The tube she has for the house is 50ft long. We've turned off her oxygen before and she threw a fit. I mean the second that teeny tiny bit of oxygen stopped she was freaking out. I honestly wont even begin to try and explain her. I have nothing real nice to say about her. I think she's lazy and uses her diabetes and other issues to get out of doing anything remotely like exercise. she'd rather have everyone else do things for her


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> i miss Shelby because she's a very sweet and VERY silly girl but she needs a great deal more than we can give her right now. She'll definitely benefit heavily from being the ONLY dog which is great anyway because she can enjoy all the benefits of being a single dog but she doesnt have to worry about the other dogs getting rowdy which i think really concerned her. Maybe now she'll be able to learn how to play with people. She always wanted to but didnt know how to ya know?


yea it sounds like she'll be better off with your friends, not saying you were a horrible owner


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I LOVE the name Shelby. The first dog I ever pulled from AC was named Shelby. It sounds like she has found a wonderful, loving home. I hope her new people will send you lots of pictures. I know you will miss her, but sometimes it takes a lot of love to do the right thing.

Enjoy the rest of your stay in CO. Have a safe trip home and PLEASE don't worry us again. We really are prepared to send Mrs. K out there with her paddle. LOL!


----------



## Jake71

KZoppa said:


> lol i had to go back and reread this a couple times before it clicked you were refering to my MIL. The tube she has for the house is 50ft long.


at *50 feet long* at the max pressure of 6ltrs/min, ther is not enough pressure or throughput for it to be of ANY benefit to her.

If she had a 4 foot line, then yea.. but at this point its just a mental thing.

Oxygen is a miracle drug, it will help someone a LOT under the right conditions but she's just milking it.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Glad you are ok. That is great news about Shelby. 

I bet it felt good to hit that jerk for what he did to Shasta. You are right he definately sounds like a real weirdo.


----------



## DCluver33

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I LOVE the name Shelby. The first dog I ever pulled from AC was named Shelby. It sounds like she has found a wonderful, loving home. I hope her new people will send you lots of pictures. I know you will miss her, but sometimes it takes a lot of love to do the right thing.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your stay in CO. Have a safe trip home and PLEASE don't worry us again. We really are prepared to send Mrs. K out there with her paddle. LOL!


haha yea!!


----------



## DharmasMom

Glad you finally checked in and everything is alright. Doubly glad you punched that putz for what he did to Shasta. And it sounds like Shelby has found a fantastic home where she will be spoiled and loved. That is REALLY great!


----------



## TitonsDad

You came out of the hole!!??!!

Did you scrape the walls with your nails how many days you were in there for? How was the straight-jacket? Did you meet any imaginary friends in the corner of the hole?

On a serious note, thank you for taking care of the dude. Had I been home in C.S., would have been nice to get a phone call from you to do some ass-whooping of my own late in the night. 

I'll be landing in C.S. this Friday while you guys are leaving. Please have a safe trip home. 

-E

(By the way, is the bondsman Bobby?)


----------



## Snickelfritz

I just have to say, that while everyone else is congratulating you on hitting your almost brother in law. And while I don't agree with him "shaving" your dog in small places.

What you did is wrong. You don't hit someone because of this, this is a very little thing to be THAT pissed off about.

You have some serious, and I mean serious anger issues, with your husband, with your inlaws, and with the fake brother in law. I think that the "shaving" of your "dogs" especially one dog that you gave up to your inlaws, was/is just and excuse for your anger and your flying off the handle. This is just my point of view, of course. But I really think you need to re-evaluate what is right and what is wrong.

Did you "hit" him in front of your children? Did you come unglued in front of your children and scream because your dogs had the hair cut? This is extreme, more extreme than that idiot cutting the dogs hair for crying out loud.


----------



## TitonsDad

Blah blah blah blah is all I saw in that post.


----------



## CassandGunnar

Snickelfritz said:


> I just have to say, that while everyone else is congratulating you on hitting your almost brother in law. And while I don't agree with him "shaving" your dog in small places.
> 
> What you did is wrong. You don't hit someone because of this, this is a very little thing to be THAT pissed off about.
> 
> You have some serious, and I mean serious anger issues, with your husband, with your inlaws, and with the fake brother in law. I think that the "shaving" of your "dogs" especially one dog that you gave up to your inlaws, was/is just and excuse for your anger and your flying off the handle. This is just my point of view, of course. But I really think you need to re-evaluate what is right and what is wrong.
> 
> Did you "hit" him in front of your children? Did you come unglued in front of your children and scream because your dogs had the hair cut? This is extreme, more extreme than that idiot cutting the dogs hair for crying out loud.


 
He's not totally wrong about what he says, especially in front ot kids. And if fake BIL does file a complaint, she doesn't have much of a leg to stand on. 
I'm just saying, think about it for second.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I do agree with the last two posts (I haven't gone back yet to read the one about the physical fight). But my questions for these folks are: 1. Why not step up to put a damper on this NINETEEN PAGE thread way before now? 2. Why not say something to the people egging the OP on? (Oh yes they were - plenty of comments like "I'd do worse than that!") 3. Why not ask the moderator to shut the thread down? That is hindsight is almost always perfect -- but I think a number of us failed by not stepping up sooner with the pail of cold water.


----------



## middleofnowhere

OK I went back and read the posts I missed. 
What are many of you thinking? Those of you advocating violence, you are pushing someone who sounds like she has serious issues to act on her negative impulses. Your internet bravado is not responsible behavior. 
Now I want to know where the heck the moderator is on this site? Totally asleep I would guess. 
The only good news I have found here is that one dog got rehomed away from anyone in this family.


----------



## Snickelfritz

TitonsDad said:


> Blah blah blah blah is all I saw in that post.


She broke his tooth, she punched him in the mouth and that's ok? Especially if it's in front of the kids?

I think there's more to this story than what's being told.


----------



## Courtney

All I can say is internet comments could potentially used in a court of law. This is a public forum to be viewed by anyone.


----------



## DCluver33

out of curiosity how do we know she was in front of the kids?

note I'm not supporting or condoning what she did was right.


----------



## KZoppa

no i didnt hit him in front of my kids. Zena was not the issue. Shasta is my dog and the fact that no matter what happens whenever we're here, this idiot is ALWAYS involved. He is a thief and so is my SIL. I honestly dont think its okay to think that its good Shelby was rehomed away from us because of what you feel are violent tendacies. I speak my mind. I dont think you have a place to judge not knowing and obviously not understanding the entire situation. Perhaps i'm wrong. No i probably shouldnt have hit him but sometimes things happen. He has already stated he wont file charges because i can file theft charges right back and the fact he ADMITS to cutting the fur is considered animal abuse so he would only land himself in hotter water. No i dont think my MIL should be allowed to think how she acts and demands everyone else do things for her because she's just that lazy. I dont think my 23 year old SIL should be allowed to continue to live at home because every single stipulation my inlaws laid out for her, she has completely ignored. She's not in school. She doesnt work. THOSE were the stipulations that she be allowed to continue to live at home. I dont think my hubby's friend should be living here as he's got a job that would more than cover the cost of living but he refuses to do anything except work and play video games. I also dont believe that idiot should be allowed to continue to enter the house considering every single time he does, something goes missing or something happens. Step in my shoes, see what i see and THEN talk to me about morals. I'm opinionated and outspoken and i dont take any BS from people easily. I'm not some weak minded female who will simply back down because everyone says i should. Sorry that some of you feel i'm such a horrible worthless person. The fact of the matter remains that you dont actually KNOW me so please just back off. Everyone is different and everyone handles things differently. I dont usually haul off and hit someone no matter how much i may want to. I think the vast majority of people are ignorant and shouldnt be trusted. I have friends on this forum. I have people on this forum i respect greatly. But then there are those who criticize no matter what the situation. You dont agree with my reaction and thats fine. I dont agree with standing back and just watching things happen.

and for those who are stating its good Shelby was rehomed. Yes, it was FABULOUS that we were able to rehome her where she will be thoroughly happy and the complete center of attention. The couple dont have kids and they have absolute time for her. She is getting what she needs from them that i was unable to provide for her. She needs far more time than i have and they are able to give it to her. She is a dog who has a history of mistreatment from her "breeder" and the people i adopted her from. She is now an "only child". They has some serious aspirations for her and i'm interested to see how they get her focus.


----------



## Jax08

Whether it was in front of the kids or not, it's still assault. Punched him in the face, knocked out one tooth, chipped another.

I can understand the anger but there wasn't any permanent damage done to the dogs. They weren't hurt. And then to post it publically after stating how you hate the guy many times over in the post. Yep...better hope he doesn't press charges since it's all here in black and white.


----------



## Snickelfritz

DCluver33 said:


> out of curiosity how do we know she was in front of the kids?
> 
> .


We don't. I asked if they were there. I'm assuming that this was some big confrontation in front of the whole family because she said it was going to happen at dinner time when she confronted him. So I'm assuming it was in front of the kids. I hope not!

Also, she mentioned that she wouldn't be arrested because he wouldn't file because of his history with the police. I'd like to point out, that if she hit him that hard, knocking one tooth out and chipping the other, there should be marks on her fist if not even swollen. 

I am seriously appalled that so many people on this thread was advocating violence, and now that it's been done, what could happen to her? This is a serious situation and I am so dissapointed. I would probably advocate violence (and I would be wrong to do so!) if, IF he had actually cut the dog's skin, murdered the dog, poisoned it, or something really horrific. But cutting the dog's hair is such a stupid, dumb act and not something that should have had this level of violence. I *think* she claimed that this could be criminal/negligence in a court of law, or at least a police report could have been made about it. I would have rather gone that route than actually making contact with someone's face, and I believe it's really because she just plain doesn't like the guy. I don't think it was all over something as trivial as a couple of patches on the dog.


----------



## Snickelfritz

Well I'm glad it wasn't in front of the kids.

And to have an opinion on the living situation at your Inlaws HOUSE, that is THEIR house, THEIR rules and THEIR money to do as with they please. If they want a 23 year old daughter living with them that is their business. Obviously you have more get go than her, be proud of yourself your not living under those conditions. But you can't expect YOUR rules to be abided by in someone else's house. 

You need to find a way to let this anger go. It's only going to eat you up more and more. 

I still think you were dead wrong in hitting him.


----------



## KZoppa

Snickelfritz said:


> We don't. I asked if they were there. I'm assuming that this was some big confrontation in front of the whole family because she said it was going to happen at dinner time when she confronted him. So I'm assuming it was in front of the kids. I hope not!
> 
> Also, she mentioned that she wouldn't be arrested because he wouldn't file because of his history with the police. I'd like to point out, that if she hit him that hard, knocking one tooth out and chipping the other, there should be marks on her fist if not even swollen.
> 
> I am seriously appalled that so many people on this thread was advocating violence, and now that it's been done, what could happen to her? This is a serious situation and I am so dissapointed. I would probably advocate violence (and I would be wrong to do so!) if, IF he had actually cut the dog's skin, murdered the dog, poisoned it, or something really horrific. But cutting the dog's hair is such a stupid, dumb act and not something that should have had this level of violence. I *think* she claimed that this could be criminal/negligence in a court of law, or at least a police report could have been made about it. I would have rather gone that route than actually making contact with someone's face, and I believe it's really because she just plain doesn't like the guy. I don't think it was all over something as trivial as a couple of patches on the dog.


 
as i said already, things happen. When i lived here and i was pregnant with my son while my husband was deployed my SIL and he STOLE various things. Money i had set aside to get money orders to pay bills went missing while he and my SIL and i were the only ones in the house. My camera went missing. my MIL had money stolen as well. Credit cards went missing and magically SIL and he had all these new shiney things. so yeah.... the fur cutting was probably the straw that broke the camel's back. There is absolutely NO reason for him to have done that and to say he thought it would look cool? Yeah.... i was and still am ticked about it. She is an innocent puppy. There was NO reason for him to even go near her.


----------



## KZoppa

Snickelfritz said:


> Well I'm glad it wasn't in front of the kids.
> 
> And to have an opinion on the living situation at your Inlaws HOUSE, that is THEIR house, THEIR rules and THEIR money to do as with they please. If they want a 23 year old daughter living with them that is their business. Obviously you have more get go than her, be proud of yourself your not living under those conditions. But you can't expect YOUR rules to be abided by in someone else's house.
> 
> You need to find a way to let this anger go. It's only going to eat you up more and more.
> 
> I still think you were dead wrong in hitting him.


 
There are so many factors in the "living" situation that i cant even begin to explain them all. i dont think its right to make stipulations and then not follow through when others dont follow through on their end. My FIL isnt happy about it but he wont say anything because there is already enough tension in the house. 

No, i shouldnt have hit idiot. But i did. Cant go back now. We are leaving in the morning and it will be over and done with.


----------



## Jax08

And I would like to add that NOT punching someone in the face does not make a person weak minded. It takes a stronger person to NOT punch someone in the face. It's called Control.


----------



## KZoppa

Jax08 said:


> And I would like to add that NOT punching someone in the face does not make a person weak minded. It takes a stronger person to NOT punch someone in the face. It's called Control.


 
i've exercised a great amount of control the last few years. and an even greater amount in the last week and a half.


----------



## codmaster

Not that I think that the violence is right, BUT sometimes that is all some people would understand. Some folks do also happen to live in a different culture/way of life.

The rest of us should also think about this - how many of you would react strongly to someone physically abusing your dog? 

I might also be tempted to react a little strongly in this case!


----------



## DCluver33

codmaster said:


> Not that I think that the violence is right, BUT sometimes that is all some people would understand. Some folks do also happen to live in a different culture/way of life.
> 
> The rest of us should also think about this - how many of you would react strongly to someone physically abusing your dog?
> 
> I might also be tempted to react a little strongly in this case!


agreed. there was wrong on all sides. Kzoppa for hitting the guy, us on the board for "egging" her on AND the people "assuming" she hit him in front o her kids.


----------



## DharmasMom

Meh. I would have slugged him too.


----------



## Snickelfritz

KZoppa said:


> There are so many factors in the "living" situation that i cant even begin to explain them all. i dont think its right to make stipulations and then not follow through when others dont follow through on their end. My FIL isnt happy about it but he wont say anything because there is already enough tension in the house.
> 
> No, i shouldnt have hit idiot. But i did. Cant go back now. We are leaving in the morning and it will be over and done with.


It might not be right, but it's still their house. You should have attempted to press charges against fake BIL and SIL when the money was stolen in the first place. That was a long time ago. I think you need to finally let it go. You can't do crap about it now. 

FIL is an adult and will react how he wants to when he wants to. Again, this is not your house. Are you jealous that they are getting all of the advantages of living at home and you are struggling (probably, that's an assumption) to pay your bills and not taking hand outs from the inlaws? Be proud of that and let the jealousy go. It will get you no where in life. Trust me. 

I have a BIL and a FAKE SIL that lives in my husband's grandmother's house, she's been dead 15 years, they live there RENT free, steal cable, have lowered water bills (because of an "elderly" person's account) my MIL will pay their past due bills because gasp! they'll get shut off and what will they do? The nephew is a heroin addict, living rent free at the house, they are supposed to pay rent but don't. You know, I lived with feeling like we were getting the short end of the stick, because we have a mortgage, pay gas, water, electric, car insurance, house insurance, phone, internet, two company liability policies pay our taxes and everything else that comes with being a resonsible adult. I used to be SO angry that they got everything for free while my husband and I had to pay our own way.

The day I sat back and said, you know, MIL isn't helping them, she's enabling them and she's teaching US to do the right thing and keep our minds thinking and working, is the day that I felt SORRY for BIL and Fake SIL. They will never have anything they can call their own, they will never feel the pride that I feel even though my house is pretty damned close to foreclosure (economy!). You know what? I'm the one that is making those decisions on my own, noone can hold that over my head and I'm a responsible adult with decisions that noone can take away from me, I'm the only one that can be held accountable. 

I take pride that I am not Fake SIL and BIL and I think you should be PROUD that you and your Husband contribute to society and make an honest decent living and follow your morals. 

I wish I could word that whole thing better, but I hope you get my gist.


----------



## Jax08

DCluver33 said:


> agreed. there was wrong on all sides. Kzoppa for hitting the guy, us on the board for "egging" her on AND the people "assuming" she hit him in front o her kids.



Nobody assumed she hit him in front of her kids. The question was ASKED and the comment was "it was even more wrong IF she did" but not one person said she did.


----------



## KZoppa

Snickelfritz said:


> It might not be right, but it's still their house. You should have attempted to press charges against fake BIL and SIL when the money was stolen in the first place. That was a long time ago. I think you need to finally let it go. You can't do crap about it now.
> 
> FIL is an adult and will react how he wants to when he wants to. Again, this is not your house. Are you jealous that they are getting all of the advantages of living at home and you are struggling (probably, that's an assumption) to pay your bills and not taking hand outs from the inlaws? Be proud of that and let the jealousy go. It will get you no where in life. Trust me.
> 
> I have a BIL and a FAKE SIL that lives in my husband's grandmother's house, she's been dead 15 years, they live there RENT free, steal cable, have lowered water bills (because of an "elderly" person's account) my MIL will pay their past due bills because gasp! they'll get shut off and what will they do? The nephew is a heroin addict, living rent free at the house, they are supposed to pay rent but don't. You know, I lived with feeling like we were getting the short end of the stick, because we have a mortgage, pay gas, water, electric, car insurance, house insurance, phone, internet, two company liability policies pay our taxes and everything else that comes with being a resonsible adult. I used to be SO angry that they got everything for free while my husband and I had to pay our own way.
> 
> The day I sat back and said, you know, MIL isn't helping them, she's enabling them and she's teaching US to do the right thing and keep our minds thinking and working, is the day that I felt SORRY for BIL and Fake SIL. They will never have anything they can call their own, they will never feel the pride that I feel even though my house is pretty damned close to foreclosure (economy!). You know what? I'm the one that is making those decisions on my own, noone can hold that over my head and I'm a responsible adult with decisions that noone can take away from me, I'm the only one that can be held accountable.
> 
> I take pride that I am not Fake SIL and BIL and I think you should be PROUD that you and your Husband contribute to society and make an honest decent living and follow your morals.
> 
> I wish I could word that whole thing better, but I hope you get my gist.


 
yeah i get what you're saying. i would have had a tough time explaining it any better. The issue is as i said not fully explainable to make sense without a few pages dedicated to it and even then it still wouldnt be enough. I'm happy we're on our own two feet. We have our life and i may miss here home but i'm so thrilled they cant just show up at our NC home. We dont have to worry about unwanted family members just showing up. Its just frustrating to be here and see everything that goes on and they are against it but dont do anything about it. How are you supposed to look up to people who say one thing and dont follow through on it? My MIL just doesnt care. She refuses to take care of herself and expects everyone to jump when she says so because she just doesnt feel like getting up. She doesnt even go to the bathroom! She waits until she pee's or poo's herself and then only THINKS about doing something about it. Its disgusting and there are just certain parts of the house we avoid like the plague as a result.


----------



## ozzymama

Now neither my parents or in-laws are anything like what you have, but we still stay in hotels when we visit them. My dog isn't out of my sight, my daughter has down time with me (nursing mother) and dh and I have time to ourselves. Just a thought, I sleep in a decent - well if you can call a hotel bed decent, bed, I can get away from folks before we get on one another's nerves. Our family expects we will stay with them, and are usually surprised we get a hotel room, but it makes the trips so much better! We make it a vacation, we rent a car, rent a hotel and enjoy our time with our families. My parents did it and we had great memories of family visiting vacations because of it! With the exception of when we moved and I was 9 months pregnant my parents have never stayed in my home when visiting and it's great, no getting breakfast ready for everyone, no extra laundry, no irritation when rules are different. If we don't all want to do the same thing, we don't have to.


----------



## DCluver33

Jax08 said:


> Nobody assumed she hit him in front of her kids. The question was ASKED and the comment was "it was even more wrong IF she did" but not one person said she did.


then I stand corrected with the "assuming she hit him in front of her kids"


----------



## KZoppa

ozzymama said:


> Now neither my parents or in-laws are anything like what you have, but we still stay in hotels when we visit them. My dog isn't out of my sight, my daughter has down time with me (nursing mother) and dh and I have time to ourselves. Just a thought, I sleep in a decent - well if you can call a hotel bed decent, bed, I can get away from folks before we get on one another's nerves. Our family expects we will stay with them, and are usually surprised we get a hotel room, but it makes the trips so much better! We make it a vacation, we rent a car, rent a hotel and enjoy our time with our families. My parents did it and we had great memories of family visiting vacations because of it! With the exception of when we moved and I was 9 months pregnant my parents have never stayed in my home when visiting and it's great, no getting breakfast ready for everyone, no extra laundry, no irritation when rules are different. If we don't all want to do the same thing, we don't have to.


 
first i have to say i love your avatar picture! that is just too cute. second, we're unable to afford to stay in a motel when we visit. Its just too expensive. Believe me, if we could afford to stay somewhere else when we visit we totally would. There is just too many people under one roof here. But here the dogs also have a good sized yard to race around in. my inlaws get their own space when they do visit us (rare) because we dont have any place for them to stay. Plus MIL knows i get annoyed with her. lol


----------



## middleofnowhere

KZoppa said:


> .... I honestly dont think its okay to think that its good Shelby was rehomed away from us because of what you feel are violent tendacies. I speak my mind. I dont think you have a place to judge not knowing and obviously not understanding the entire situation. ....


Entire situation I have to go on is what I see posted. Review your posts. The guy wasn't causing physical harm to your dog, maybe aesthetic harm. You have posted very angrily time and time again, accusing someone you don't like of theft, railing about the family's inconsistencies. YOU have admitted to physical violence while all you've been accusing him of is property crimes (including cutting the dogs' hair). The house sounds like chaos. No one in the family is coming across very well. You bet I am happy for any creature that escapes.


----------



## DharmasMom

Wow. Judgmental much??


----------



## middleofnowhere

DM 
So you think from reading this you want to move in with them? You want to place a dog with any of them? 
I think people might want to consider how out of control they come across when they post a bunch of "angry" on a website.
This isn't a restricted forum - it is wide open for the world to read.


----------



## lizzyjo

I just cant help but say...Anyone that is CRAZY enough to cut a dogs hair as a joke is also capable of doing something MUCH worse....I dont know what I would have done in her case, after all we werent there. Our dogs, most of the time , are like our children. I would not dismiss someone for cutting my childs hair. I would react someway I know....


----------



## DCluver33

Middleofnowhere-
Put yourself in her shoes for a minute. What would you have done if you found out some guy, whom you don't like, cut YOUR dog's fur? would you confront him nicely or would you be extremely pissed off that he messed with your baby and went off on him (possibly decking him)?

While I don't know know the entire situation, as I don't know KZoppa personally, your post seemed a little harsh.


----------



## DharmasMom

Lol. I don't want to move in with anyone. I live by myself. Me, my dogs and my cat and I like it like that. I would let KZoppa take care of any of my animals. But right now she is at her inlaws who are apparently a a dysfunctional bunch so, no I wouldn't let my dogs go live with THEM. 

I have a couple of close friends who come from dysfunctional families and I have listened to and been supportive through plenty of angry rants about those families. She needs a place to rant, I have no problem with that. I can also understand her socking that guy. She is young. At one point she was living with her inlaws, pregnant and her husband was deployed. That jerk was stealing the money she needed to pay bills. Now she comes back for a visit and he shaves her dog. I would have punched him too. And before you say I have anger problems, I will tell you, I am _extremely_ well adjusted and come from a family that is so far from dysfunctional Norman Rockwell would be jealous. But sometimes that is the only thing people understand.

You wouldn't have responded that way. And kudos to you. But until you walk a mile in someone else's shoes you really shouldn't judge them.


----------



## DCluver33

DharmasMom said:


> Lol. I don't want to move in with anyone. I live by myself. Me, my dogs and my cat and I like it like that. I would let KZoppa take care of any of my animals. But right now she is at her inlaws who are apparently a a dysfunctional bunch so, no I wouldn't let my dogs go live with THEM.
> 
> I have a couple of close friends who come from dysfunctional families and I have listened to and been supportive through plenty of angry rants about those families. She needs a place to rant, I have no problem with that. I can also understand her socking that guy. She is young. At one point she was living with her inlaws, pregnant and her husband was deployed. That jerk was stealing the money she needed to pay bills. Now she comes back for a visit and he shaves her dog. I would have punched him too. And before you say I have anger problems, I will tell you, I am _extremely_ well adjusted and come from a family that is so far from dysfunctional Norman Rockwell would be jealous. But sometimes that is the only thing people understand.
> 
> You wouldn't have responded that way. And kudos to you. But until you walk a mile in someone else's shoes you really shouldn't judge them.


:thumbup:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

middleofnowhere, I think it is important to remember that when KZoppa started this thread, she thought that Shasta had caught a skin infection from Zena. She took Shasta to the vet for treatment. Needless worry and money spent, because some idiot cut Shasta's fur. I don't find that amusing. 

Debbi used the magic word...dysfunctional. Blessed is he who has no dysfunctional family members and no close friends with dysfunctional family members. It is hard to feel sorry for people who continually make bad decisions that negatively impact their lives, as well as the lives of those around them. It is very frustrating and I am quite sure this is the frustration to which Krystal reacted. There is a lot of history behind this story. Krystal conveyed that information to the best of her ability.

To those who feel that KZoppa acted inappropriately and have a plethora of advice to offer, I ask, "Why now?" Why did you wait 'til pages 19 and 20 to be critical? Where were your concerns on page 3? None of you said, "Wait, you might get into trouble, take a deep breath." It's too late to offer advice. It is over. So instead, this seems to have turned into a personal attack on Krystal. I find that quite unfair. In fact, if Krystal really had anger management problems, it would have shown in her responses to you. It seems to me she has been quite level headed and has handled your criticisms with maturity and grace.


----------



## DCluver33

Stevenzachsmom said:


> middleofnowhere, I think it is important to remember that when KZoppa started this thread, she thought that Shasta had caught a skin infection from Zena. She took Shasta to the vet for treatment. Needless worry and money spent, because some idiot cut Shasta's fur. I don't find that amusing.
> 
> Debbi used the magic word...dysfunctional. Blessed is he who has no dysfunctional family members and no close friends with dysfunctional family members. It is hard to feel sorry for people who continually make bad decisions that negatively impact their lives, as well as the lives of those around them. It is very frustrating and I am quite sure this is the frustration to which Krystal reacted. There is a lot of history behind this story. Krystal conveyed that information to the best of her ability.
> 
> To those who feel that KZoppa acted inappropriately and have a plethora of advice to offer, I ask, "Why now?" Why did you wait 'til pages 19 and 20 to be critical? Where were your concerns on page 3? None of you said, "Wait, you might get into trouble, take a deep breath." It's too late to offer advice. It is over. So instead, this seems to have turned into a personal attack on Krystal. I find that quite unfair. In fact, if Krystal really had anger management problems, it would have shown in her responses to you. It seems to me she has been quite level headed and has handled your criticisms with maturity and grace.


i completely agree with you


----------



## TitonsDad

Stevenzachsmom said:


> middleofnowhere, I think it is important to remember that when KZoppa started this thread, she thought that Shasta had caught a skin infection from Zena. She took Shasta to the vet for treatment. Needless worry and money spent, because some idiot cut Shasta's fur. I don't find that amusing.
> 
> Debbi used the magic word...dysfunctional. Blessed is he who has no dysfunctional family members and no close friends with dysfunctional family members. It is hard to feel sorry for people who continually make bad decisions that negatively impact their lives, as well as the lives of those around them. It is very frustrating and I am quite sure this is the frustration to which Krystal reacted. There is a lot of history behind this story. Krystal conveyed that information to the best of her ability.
> 
> To those who feel that KZoppa acted inappropriately and have a plethora of advice to offer, I ask, "Why now?" Why did you wait 'til pages 19 and 20 to be critical? Where were your concerns on page 3? None of you said, "Wait, you might get into trouble, take a deep breath." It's too late to offer advice. It is over. So instead, this seems to have turned into a personal attack on Krystal. I find that quite unfair. In fact, if Krystal really had anger management problems, it would have shown in her responses to you. It seems to me she has been quite level headed and has handled your criticisms with maturity and grace.


Slam dunk!! Put that in your pipe and smoke it.

-E


----------



## middleofnowhere

DC -- I don't get physical with people unless I am physically threatened or someone else is physically threatened. I would not place myself or my animals in that situation. I have, believe it or not, been young and been poor. I have managed to find a means to provide the treatment my animals need without getting into messy situations. Much less repeating the same one over again. If the messy situation shoes are the ones you want me to wear, forget it. Not going to happen. Confront people? Yeah, I can condone that and I have done that. I don't threaten them with physical harm nor do I punch them. Nor do I respond as others have with internet bravado about doing physical harm to someone. Best thing to do is recognize when it is best to leave the situation and leave the situation. It might be financially tough but sometimes financially tough is the cheaper route to take. What price in this situation do you want to pay? 

Acting as though there is something wrong with someone calling someone on their behavior when they have posted that behavior on a public site -- now that just doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Choices to be there both now and earlier - her choices. Choices on how to act - her choices. Choice to post TMI on public board, her choice.

BTW I think I was the first one to say - whoa why not raise these issues earlier? I've been avoiding the entire thread until recently because I thought it needed a good cold shower.


----------



## DCluver33

middleofnowhere said:


> DC -- I don't get physical with people unless I am physically threatened or someone else is physically threatened. I would not place myself or my animals in that situation. I have, believe it or not, been young and been poor. I have managed to find a means to provide the treatment my animals need without getting into messy situations. Much less repeating the same one over again. If the messy situation shoes are the ones you want me to wear, forget it. Not going to happen. Confront people? Yeah, I can condone that and I have done that. I don't threaten them with physical harm nor do I punch them. Nor do I respond as others have with internet bravado about doing physical harm to someone. Best thing to do is recognize when it is best to leave the situation and leave the situation. It might be financially tough but sometimes financially tough is the cheaper route to take. What price in this situation do you want to pay?
> 
> Acting as though there is something wrong with someone calling someone on their behavior when they have posted that behavior on a public site -- now that just doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Choices to be there both now and earlier - her choices. Choices on how to act - her choices. Choice to post TMI on public board, her choice.
> 
> BTW I think I was the first one to say - whoa why not raise these issues earlier? I've been avoiding the entire thread until recently because I thought it needed a good cold shower.


That's great that you don't get physical. I don't get physical either, but my question to you is have you not read the entire thread? KZoppa has stated that this guy has done other stuff in the past, such as stealing money while she was pregnant, among other things (she has stated this and in other threads), obviously there is other stuff going on prior to him cutting her dogs fur that lead to this event. Was it the smartest thing to do on the planet? no, but what's done is done and you can't go back and change it. She's stated before that staying in an hotel or staying with her parents aren't an option, I don't know how familiar you are with military pay, but it's not a lot. If she could afford to stay in a hotel, she'd probably would have sure beats living with people you don't like.

I'm sure Krystal knows that this is a public board and that anyone can read it. Everyone who posts here knows that this is a public board and information posted here can be used against them in the court of law.

did I not say that both parties were in the wrong earlier? I believe I did say so two pages ago.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

middleofnowhere - You stated that "Acting as though there is something wrong with someone calling someone on their behavior when they have posted something on a public site - now that just doesn't make a lot of sense to me." 

I don't think the problem is that some people feel KZoppa should not have hit the BF. They may think it unwise, and would have chosen a different response. It is fine to say you disagree with what happened. It is the judgemental way that this is being conveyed that is the problem. In essence, KZoppa is being called out of control and unfit. 

In post #180, Krystal is told she has "serious anger issues."
Again in #184 "serious issues."

Steph asked how it could be assumed that BF was hit in front of the kids. It was responded that no one assumed that - it was merely questioned. That is not true. First there was the question - #180 Did you hit him in front of your children? Followed by #182 especially in front of your kids, #185 especially if it is in front of your kids, #190 I'm assuming it was in front of the kids, #189 whether it was in front of the kids or not.
Seems to me, people were assuming away.

Then there is the issue of the pets. #184 The only good news I have found here is that one dog got re-homed away from anyone in this family. #205 The house sounds like chaos. No one in the family is coming across very well. You bet I am happy for any creature that escapes.

I am saying that from the above posts, I see nothing constructive - only a personal attack on the OP. According to these posts she is an individual with serious anger management problems, who is an unfit mother and an unfit pet owner. Personally, I would rather someone hit me in the face. That would heal more quickly than the emotional pain of a character assassination. 

As for us "egging her on", I don't buy that. I don't think anything said here was the cause of BF being hit. BF is responsible for that. If anyone egged Krystal on - it was him. My interpretation is that he has known Krystal for years. He knows she and her husband do not like him. He knows all the wrong he did to her. He knows she doesn't want him around her dogs. I have no doubt he knew better than to give Krystal a reason to deck him. So what did he do? He cut Shasta's hair. He brought this on himself. 

As for the chaotic home - that isn't Krystal's home. She is not responsible for the chaos in someone else's home. From the many, many other posts by KZoppa, I think it is very clear that she is a well grounded individual. She adores her kids and works very hard with her dogs. She is the type of person who will speak her mind. I have no problem with that. Actually that is the type of friend I prefer.

middleoftheroad, you said you avoided this entire thread until recently, because you thought it needed a good cold shower. You waited too long. The fire is out. Is there really anything left to say?


----------



## middleofnowhere

Excuse me. The hitter is the one responsible for the strike to the person being hit. 
Yes I read the thread.
In doing so I read posts with others saying the equivalent of "I'd do worse than that" That is egging the person on. If you don't think they are there go back and look at the thread more closely. Those responses are there.
From the get go on this the OPs anger at a situation that she voluntarily put herself in was a major red flag. She sounded angry at her spouse, at her inlaws, at her SIL and her SILs partner. All the alleged transgressions of the person being hit are property transgressions. Even if the OP chose to spend money to address them, they are property transgressions. People responding with violence to petty property transgressions have anger control issues. [The guy wasn't taking an ax to the house, torching anything, harming anything but the dogs appearance in the case of the dog. The response was an "after the fact" response.]
We no longer draft people in this country so military pay is a choice. The trip was a choice. Where to stay was a choice.


----------



## Jax08

I say let them all beat the he!! of each other. It's obvious that punching someone in the face is okie dokie and nobody is allowed to say that it's not ok.

Here is where I"m stuck...

Nobody is allowed to say punching someone was wrong after the fact because we didn't have our crystal ball's out to know she would do that? So, when we disagree with something, we should just keep our mouths shut because we didn't say something on page 3? 

Don't anyone ever again evaluate a wrong so we can all just continue to repeat the same mistakes...over...and over...and over...and over..


----------



## Snickelfritz

I agree with everything Middleofnowhere said. Everything.

*I* am the one that asked the question if she did it in front of her kids. Who wouldn't assume that? I asked if she did, hoping she didn't. From the depth of her anger for the past few weeks that I've seen her having on allot of her threads, I could just *see* her going into a fit of rage and belting him across the face. 

She did punch him in the face, and thankfully not in front of her children.

I still think it was dead wrong.

Someone asked her if she thought maybe the hair had been cut because it looked like it. She laughed and said oh no there's not even scissors in this house. Guess what, there was.

He didn't cut the skin, no I wouldn't have been happy about someone cutting my dogs hair, but the level of violence that happened is something I think she should take a hard look at.

Also, with the stealing, she should have reported it at the time. Why not??? She has let it fester and fester, and the people on this forum had a good time with letting her fester her hatred towards him and egged her on. 

What's done is done. I just hope everyone can learn from this. If fake BIL decides to press charges, well all he has to do is find this thread, print it and take it to the police. And yes that can happen, no matter how stupid Kzoppa thinks he is.


----------



## lizzyjo

:wild:All of those comments of "egging" were taken by me as simple banter. A few friends teasing and joking each other. I personally dont know any of these folks enough to comment on their personal lives. This is the enternet.. why take it so seriously. I really enjoyed the OP tale. I looked forward to it every day , not for wishing the worse but for simple entertainment..:laugh:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I said I have no problem with people expressing disagreement with KZoppa's action. My complaint is with the personal attacks on her character. When I posted that "Is there really anything left to say?" I meant that people have weighed in on their opinions. People have expressed very clearly their feelings about KZoppa's actions. That is why I feel there is nothing left to say.

I never denied that there were posts that could have been called "egging on". But - I do not believe those posts are the reason for the "hit". I also do not see BF as an innocent victim. 

I, at least have nothing left to say. Feel free to go back to bashing KZoppa if it makes you happy.


----------



## arycrest

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I said I have no problem with people expressing disagreement with KZoppa's action. My complaint is with the personal attacks on her character. When I posted that "Is there really anything left to say?" I meant that people have weighed in on their opinions. People have expressed very clearly their feelings about KZoppa's actions. That is why I feel there is nothing left to say.
> 
> I never denied that there were posts that could have been called "egging on". But - I do not believe those posts are the reason for the "hit". I also do not see BF as an innocent victim.
> 
> I, at least have nothing left to say. Feel free to go back to bashing KZoppa if it makes you happy.


I don't feel people are "bashing" Krystal, they are expressing their feelings for her doing an unprovoked act of violence. 

If she had caught the BF red handed in the middle of shaving her dog, I could understand it if she had swung and knocked his tooth out "in the heat of the moment!" 

But this incident happened many days after the dog's hair was cut. She had time to verify via a vet that the dog's hair had been cut. She had planned in great detail that she intended to have a confrontation with the BF at the dinner party, and she carried out her plans. The only thing she didn't mention was that she was going to knock his tooth out so I assume that it was an unplanned, and yes, by that time, unprovoked act of rage. 

We all get mad on occassion, but thankfully the vast majority of us are able to restrain ourselves from commiting physical violence on one another.


----------



## KZoppa

Well we are back home away from the sheer stupidity and stress of everything back home. Shasta no longer gets carsick at all!!!! i'm so proud of her. She managed to steal a soft taco which means she got two lol. Riley wasnt happy she snagged his. 

ANYWAY, SIL called me about halfway through our trip home to tell me she's demaned the BF go into counseling for a few issues none of which i know the full extent of. His mom kicked him out for shaving the cat. Something about a poodle like cut? I dont know all the details. But thats just one of the things he needs counseling on. She says he saw a dentist about his teeth and supposedly its a good thing the one got knocked out. There was an absess in the socket which is apparently why it came out so easy so they are better able to get in and see exactly why he has the infection. Currently he's on antibiotics. Thats all she told me before she had to go make dinner. 

Shelby is doing well. She is being exercised until she should be thoroughly exhausted physically and mentally but she's still having some focus issues so her new family is going to speak with the vet about either natural options or medication for calming her brain down to focus so she can absorb more. She's happy as all get out and she's learning how to play with people! I'm glad she's doing VERY well. 

Have to sort through pictures on my camera but will hopefully have some new one up in the next couple days. 

Zena is doing okay. despite regular cleaning, one of her ear infections came back so she's been in the vet a few times for that. They're trying to figure out what to do for her. Unfortunately they also detected what they think is a heart murmer (sp?) so they're scheduling an appointment to have her heart checked. My poor ol' teddy bear girl isnt doing so well. She spent all her time following myself or the kids around the house. My daughter picked out a nice good sized knuckle bone for her at petco. we unwrapped it and let my daughter give it to her. Zena took that bone as gently as she could but her tail.... oh boy her tail was going 100mph. 

We're all happy to be home though. The dogs ran around the house making sure everything was normal and then promptly plopped down in their crates and took nice long naps. the cats missed us. I've never heard them purr so loud! 

home sweet home (only because its MY house). Grocery shopping.... here i grudgingly come.... or maybe we'll order pizza and but groceries later.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

KZoppa, glad that you safely made it home. I bet you were repeating THERES NO PLACE LIKE HOME, THERES NO PLACE LIKE HOME!


----------



## RazinKain

Glad you and your family made it home safely. I used to make that same trip back and forth to Texas, it's a long d*mn trip! It sounds like a long hot bath and a cold beer are definately in order.


----------



## will_and_jamie

Glad you made it home safely!


----------



## KZoppa

Karen we were just repeating it.... we were dreaming it too. LONG trip. 

Never thought i would be happy to be back in NC but i can honestly say i am if only because its my own house! Boy was that a long drive. Was going to do some much needed grocery shopping after a nap and unloading the van.... ordered pizza instead. lol. grocery shopping tomorrow. We have enough pizza to have dinner, breakfast and possibly lunch too. hehe. Thrilled to be back. The dogs have refused to leave their crates. I think they missed them.


----------



## KZoppa

will_and_jamie said:


> Glad you made it home safely!


 
thanks! sorry we didnt get the chance to get together. Would have been nice tobe around other GSD people! when do you guys change stations again?


----------



## KZoppa

RazinKain said:


> Glad you and your family made it home safely. I used to make that same trip back and forth to Texas, it's a long d*mn trip! *It sounds like a long hot bath and a cold beer are definately in order*.


 

oh yeah! just have to wait til i'm ready to drive again to go get the beer!


----------



## codmaster

arycrest said:


> I don't feel people are "bashing" Krystal, they are expressing their feelings for her doing an unprovoked act of violence. If she had caught the BF red handed in the middle of shaving her dog, I could understand it if she had swung and knocked his tooth out "in the heat of the moment!"
> But this incident happened many days after the dog's hair was cut. She had time to verify via a vet that the dog's hair had been cut. She had planned in great detail that she intended to have a confrontation with the BF at the dinner party, and she carried out her plans. The only thing she didn't mention was that she was going to knock his tooth out so I assume that it was an unplanned, and yes, by that time, unprovoked act of rage.
> We all get mad on occassion, but thankfully the vast majority of us are able to restrain ourselves from commiting physical violence on one another.


I don't consider her act "unprovoked" - the guy assulted her dog!

Should she have done it, probably not; BUT I would think that even someone like the perp might think twice before doing something like that again. Even if not, he deserved it!


----------



## Chicagocanine

Wow I just read the second of this thread in one sitting, that sounds like a really bad situation....glad to hear you're out of there and back home!


----------



## will_and_jamie

KZoppa said:


> thanks! sorry we didnt get the chance to get together. Would have been nice tobe around other GSD people! when do you guys change stations again?


Oh, yeah! We've never been over to Palmer Park. We go to over to Bear Creek like we live there. 

Hubby's orders to Fairbanks, AK were canceled. Fort Carson is limited on people that do his job, so it was denied due to strength reasons. We're OK with that for now, but Fairbanks is where we're going to try to head to next in a year or so hopefully.


----------



## KZoppa

will_and_jamie said:


> Oh, yeah! We've never been over to Palmer Park. We go to over to Bear Creek like we live there.
> 
> Hubby's orders to Fairbanks, AK were canceled. Fort Carson is limited on people that do his job, so it was denied due to strength reasons. We're OK with that for now, but Fairbanks is where we're going to try to head to next in a year or so hopefully.


 
wow nice. you guys should check out palmer park. its pretty nice. I personally prefer spring and summer over there because everything is so green and lush and its just really pretty. If you go up to the overlook, its really nice and on a clear day you can see for miles! Everything just really lights up. I'm disappointed we didnt go this time around but with everything that was going on, i didnt want one of our favorite places to be a stresser. 

I like Bear Creek park but its so big i never spent a whole lot of time over there. I know theres a dog park over there somewhere but i've never been. 

Hope everything gets figured out with orders! maybe they'll get more people in that do the same job and you guys can get the orders again. I'm anxious to be on the way to MD but i'm not looking forward to all the work i have to do around here sorting everything and getting rid of as much as i can.


----------



## KZoppa

Chicagocanine said:


> Wow I just read the second of this thread in one sitting, that sounds like a really bad situation....glad to hear you're out of there and back home!


 
thanks. yeah we're glad to be out of there too.


----------



## Snickelfritz

Well I guess you should be congratulated on knocking the guy's tooth out, and he now gets medical attention because you so graciously made sure that was done for him.

Yay! Yay for you, and yay for sister in law to come to her senses. I guess.

So he shaved a cat huh? In a poodle cut.

Wow, the things you find out from a person that is covering up so much.

Great for you! I'm glad your home. I guess.


----------



## DharmasMom

Was it really necessary to bump this thread just to be so negative to KZoppa? Couldn't you have just left the thread alone and allowed it to continue to die?


----------



## kidkhmer

Well I just found this thread and I must say I thought the Zopster showed considerable constraint.If anyone did that to my dog luckily I live in a country where I could take them out into the street and give them a public whipping. At the very least I would have shaved the bastards eyebrow's and henna tattooed ARSEH*OLE on his forehead. Takes weeks to wear off.............................


----------



## holland

In the movie girl with a Dragon tatoo-she does that only it was a permenant tatoo


----------



## kidkhmer

holland said:


> In the movie girl with a Dragon tatoo-she does that only it was a permenant tatoo


You got me ! I was going to recommend a permanent one similar to lisbeth's tattoo but thought the tree huggers might get upset ! ;I)


----------

